# !!Hip, Tailbone, Classic,and longer Club/Challenge!!



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 7, 2005)

This Club/Challenge if for ladies with the desire to achieve and or maintain  hip, tailbone, classic, mid thigh and longer lengths of hair. 

     We are here to encourage, support, and share with one another our experiences, styles, and thoughts and care of these longer lengths of hair.  

    We will not debate why, relaxed or natural, blunt cut or natural tips, protective or loose styles.  

    We come with the understanding that healthy hair is all part of achieving and maintaining long hair.

    No photo is required nor pressure to produce one.

  Feel free to discuss feelings for your hair and lengths living this different aspect of long hair so we can share in the journey with you.  

If you are not a paying member e-mail me with your check in-info if you wish to be listed.

    Come, enjoy, share and lets keep growing our hair.  Ah Camelot!

Feel free to show photos in sig of goals, inspirations or your hair.

Check in with the following:

1.  Full length measurement with yard stick from top of head to where it falls on your body. (waist, hip, tailbone, below bum, mid thigh etc.)  Ladies from Europe  indicate if you are using a meter length.

2.  Your hair length from top of head down to tip in inches and where it hits your body.

3.  Your hair goals or milestones reference position on your body.

Hipbone= top of front pelvic.
Tailbone= top of bum below hip=to bikini line
Classic  = just below crease of bum cheek at top of thigh.
Mid thigh and knee self explanatory.

  Check ups will be quarterly on the Fall and Spring Equinox and the Summer and Winter Soltice.
  Freely report in with milestones reached or goals met or any other item you wish to share.  Keep product reviews to share with main forum.

     Looking forward to hearing from you. 

                    These Ladies are making the journey to longer lengths:

                    ADB
                    Chicoro
                    Chocokitty
                    Flowerhair
                    Jewell
                    Lucia
                    Luv04
                    Mestiza
                    Mija
                    nchristina
                    Poohbear
                    SherryLove
                    Unlvgirl
                    Vintagecoilylocks
                    Zanna


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 7, 2005)

Gladly checking in.

   1.  Yard stick falls just below my bum - Classic length

   2.  My hair is currently at tailbone with a top layer just past waist at hip bone. 26-29 1/2 inches.

    3.  Goals to get top layer to tailbone, increase volume to current length and then move on to Classic.  My ultimate goal is mid thigh.  I want to wear a classic length braid.  


    Currently natural for life, mostly keep in a braided bun but considering doing loose hair buns to cut down on stretching and friction.   I mostly use natural homemade items and keep the care simple. My crown really needs alot of care due to its the hair exposed also.  That's the layer I am nursing down to tailbone.  Its 3 inches past the waist now.  

     I love my longer hair and feel it completes my way as a feminin woman to have it this long and longer.   Definately want to be a grandmother with a nice long braidedbun.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm in! Checking in later when I've measured my hair. My goal is hip length and my hair is currently waist length. I'm expecting about 1 year from now to goal length including dusting now & then.

I'm natural. Good post!!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 7, 2005)

My goal is classic length. Not sure how many inches long my hair is. It should be waist length by Dec 05, if not sooner. I am transitioning to natural. I figure it will take me until next year this time to be classic length...just estimating.


----------



## zanna (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello! 
I dont post very often anymore bcause of computer crash(i am getting a new one soon) but I am still here. I had trimed my hair 2 months ago. but now I am back to 37 inches (almost tailbone)
Sincely zanna 
And hello to everyone who knows me!!!


----------



## SherryLove (Jul 7, 2005)

zanna said:
			
		

> Hello!
> I dont post very often anymore bcause of computer crash(i am getting a new one soon) but I am still here. I had trimed my hair 2 months ago. but now I am back to 37 inches (almost tailbone)
> Sincely zanna
> And hello to everyone who knows me!!!



hey zanna..!!!! i am sure your hair is still beautiful as ever....


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm joining! It's been a little over a month since my hair was measured. So, I'll post those measurements.

30 1/4" (including 4" unstreched new growth)

I wish that there was a chart that shows where the various hair lengths are on the body. That sure would be helpful.


----------



## SherryLove (Jul 7, 2005)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I'm joining! It's been a little over a month since my hair was measured. So, I'll post those measurements.
> 
> 30 1/4" (including 4" unstreched new growth)
> 
> I wish that there was a chart that shows where the various hair lengths are on the body. That sure would be helpful.




they may be a litte hard because everyone is proportioned differently... 32 inches may be waist length for me while it maybe tailbone length for another person...


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 7, 2005)

I have at least one year of growth, if not much more, to get my hair evenly to my tailbone. I'm not much into measuring. Right now most of my hair is about at waist length when pressed. I would like to have a braid that hangs to my butt when pressed. My siggy has my long-term goal.   I think it will take until December 2006 before I have a braid that  is even remotely close to touching the chair when I sit down - *if* it continues to grow! That's okay, though because I am enjoying the journey of learning to take care of my hair.


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mestiza*
_I'm joining! It's been a little over a month since my hair was measured. So, I'll post those measurements.

30 1/4" (including 4" unstreched new growth)

* I wish that there was a chart that shows where the various hair lengths are on the body. That sure would be helpful.*_




			
				SherryLove said:
			
		

> they may be a litte hard because everyone is proportioned differently... 32 inches may be waist length for me while it maybe tailbone length for another person...



LOL! I didn't state that correctly. What I meant to say was that *I wish that there was a chart that showed where on the body the lengths of Brastrap, Waist, Hip, Tailbone, Classic, etc... fall.*

Previously, I saw where that topic was being discussed on a European long hair forum and it was somewhat confusing.

I hope that all of that made sense. I think that I'll start another thread asking about this b/c someone may have some input that may be beneficial to some others who may not see this thread.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 8, 2005)

It is best to pick a position on ones body cause you are the one looking at it.  I was only asking inches and position of a yard stick because they say the average person can achieve 6in a year and grow for six years.  It would only show how we fall into the theory  of averages.

   My goal of mid thigh is based on what they call the divine portion.  or the golden portion.  There is debate where classic length came from.  Some say its because it was a length that looked well in many of your Classic paintings or its because it is the average divine portion length of the body.  If you stand straight and gentally let your hands naturally curl at your side then on most people it falls at the base of the bums where the thigh meets.  Which is Classic length.   To combine the theory's it was the most pleasing balance to the body for the hair to fall in the classical paintings.  

    You can tell I am really into this.  


   Actually I now measure how much below waist to let me determine growth.  or I measure to a chair.  Its easier now.   I do it in braid and loose.  It has helped me see some progress with this slow growing.  sigh


----------



## webby (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry...I can't help you erplexed 
As sister like me, is just trying to get back to BSL.

Good luck!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 8, 2005)

I am excited about all the ladies checking in and the interest shown.  


I check out www.tlhp.de/  all the time.  He has collected hundreds of photos of ladies hair.  It seems the average is waist to tailbone.  Cut and natural tips.  He a nice guy who loves long hair.  I chatted with him about photography equipement.   Check out his Gallery and the archives.  Alot of hair out there.


----------



## webby (Jul 8, 2005)

Vintagecoilylocks said:
			
		

> I am excited about all the ladies checking in and the interest shown.
> 
> 
> I check out www.tlhp.de/ all the time. He has collected hundreds of photos of ladies hair. It seems the average is waist to tailbone. Cut and natural tips. He a nice guy who loves long hair. I chatted with him about photography equipement. Check out his Gallery and the archives. Alot of hair out there.


Great link!

I think that this will be my ultimate length. My hair just takes way too long to dry.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like Hollywood tends to like tailbone when they feature long hair.  Whats up with Into the West.  The male indians have the longest hair on the show.  I thought I was going to enjoy some ladies sporting long hair.


----------



## webby (Jul 8, 2005)

Vintagecoilylocks said:
			
		

> Looks like Hollywood tends to like tailbone when they feature long hair. Whats up with Into the West. The male indians have the longest hair on the show. I thought I was going to enjoy some ladies sporting long hair.


I'm so angry that I didn't catch that show from the beginning. I love men with long hair like that, especially dark hair. It's just so beautiful.


----------



## honeisos (Jul 8, 2005)

I want to be like y'all when I grow up !    I'm just starting out ... hopefully in 5 yrs I will be at tailbone ...


I'm really excited about seeing how long I can grow my natural hair ... 

good luck guys!!!!!  you inspire me!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 8, 2005)

I would love to get to tailbone that would be the ultimate hair goal for me, but I'm still doing the Waist length challenge 12/2005 but after I get to WSL I''m definately going to try at least for tailbone.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 8, 2005)

Vintagecoilylocks said:
			
		

> 1.  Full length measurement with yard stick from top of head to where it falls on your body. (waist, hip, tailbone, below bum, mid thigh etc.)  Ladies from Europe  indicate if you are using a meter length.
> 
> 
> 2.  Your hair length from top of head down to tip in inches and where it hits your body.
> ...


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm jumping in now! 

No measurements yet but I believe I'm about 4" away from the top of my waist. I straightened a small section in the back hair last night. This is where my hair longest layers are.

My first goal is to be hipbone length when stretched by 12/06.

My last milestone was reaching bra strap again--after a trim.

I'll just be "bunning it" for a little bit...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 8, 2005)

This challenge is very inspiring. 

Good Luck ladies!!


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 8, 2005)

1. Full length measurement with yard stick from top of head to where it falls on your body. (waist, hip, tailbone, below bum, mid thigh etc.) Ladies from Europe indicate if you are using a meter length.
Right now, I don't have any length!  My hair ranges from 1-2 inches all over in different places.

2. Your hair length from top of head down to tip in inches and where it hits your body.
My hair doesn't hit my body!  

3. Your hair goals or milestones reference position on your body.
Waistlength

ETA: I figured out that it is 29 inches from the crown of my head to my waist. My hair grows a measly 1" in two months, so I hope to retain all this length by the end of the year 2010!!!


----------



## Mija (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm checkin in 
From hairline to tips I'm at 34.5+ (with the tape measure.) 

3. Your hair goals or milestones reference position on your body.

Hipbone= top of front pelvic.
Tailbone= top of bum below hip=to bikini line
Classic = just below crease of bum cheek at top of thigh.
Mid thigh and knee self explanatory
The only measurement I have so far is from crown 

My milestone is that the longest piece is at hipbone and my goal is to have the sides and rest of my hair at tailbone or hip bone length. I'd like it to grow as long as possible. Classic length would be nice but I might be creepin up on my terminal length now.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, I haven't straightened in a while so I stretched the longest part and it's just touching mid/lower BSL that's about 5.5 inches/14cm from my waist I need 18 inches (from nape of neck) to reach WSL and 2.5 inches from WSL is hipbone, 5 inches/13cm from waist to tailbone so TLBN 2006/7 for me too. Now that I'm mesuring it doesn't seem so far, I hope, WSL would be a big thing for me so if more hair comes after that then tha's extra cream on top. I'll keep reaching for it then.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 8, 2005)

Mija said:
			
		

> I'm checkin in
> From hairline to tips I'm at 34.5+ (with the tape measure.)
> 
> 3. Your hair goals or milestones reference position on your body.
> ...


Mija you never know sometimes hair waits a little and then with a little push starts up growing again.  My biggest block has been passing BSL to get to waist once I finish passing BSL then it will be clear sailing until waist. 
Just let it grow and see what comes.


----------



## zanna (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow! sherrylove you hair is so long and beautiful! Wow!
congratulations!!
I didnt post on the lhcf for so long!
I am ashamed now. But I am starting to post again.
Take care 
Sincerely
Zanna


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm still transitioning, but I can't wait to be waist length. That is my ULTIMATE goal, but gotta start small...sigh...


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate to put a damper on the thread ladies, but I gotta put in the 2 cents that no one asked for.   As much as I'd love to wish it, I don't believe for a minute that MY hair will EVER be any of those lengths. But my hair is healthy and I'm very happy about that.  

More power to you all, and happy (super-duper long) hair growing!


----------



## Mija (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank u Lucia! 

brownhaired_bonanza- Don't give up too soon girl- u gotta believe!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 9, 2005)

Brown Haired bonanza,


         You say that as if you have some definate evidence to give you such a belief.  That type of ungrounded belief is the cause of most people not trying or achieving.  Most of us never new it was possible but we had to believe and try.  

    I have been given no such evidence that my hair won't grow to the floor. Lighten up and live and let grow


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 9, 2005)

Zanna nice to hear from you and glad you are in.  Alot of good positive feelings here.  It will be such a day when large amounts of ladies on this site are fussing over their beautiful longer hair.  
    Wondering how and what new buns and stlyes will make their hipbone hair look good.  It gives me goose bumps thinking about it.   

     Finally on Into the West fourth episode the mixed indian lady was sporting a nice below the waist braid when it was down.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2005)

Zanna great to see you back and still growing that hair you go girl. 
Vintagecl--I'm on next years plan for TBN but hopefully I'm not getting ahead of my hair.  
All of you ladies  @ WSL and beyond are a real inspiration for me to aim high.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 9, 2005)

I am so excited about this challenge!


----------



## unlvgirl (Jul 9, 2005)

I am in, I have not measured because I can't find my tape measure. I am about 2 inches from tailbone now. My goal is to get my to the top of my bum. My hair doesn't look that great when it is longer than that.


----------



## senimoni (Jul 9, 2005)

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## zanna (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Vintagecoilylocks, 
Your photo shows that your hair is beautiful! My cousin has the same long and natural hair, and the same hair color too!

Lucia, It is so nice to hear from you! Keep growing your beautiful hair!

I think my hair is one(1) inch away from tailbone. I will let is grow longer maybe untill I reach 40 inches (i'll see and probably change my mind to grow it longer!!!)
Zanna


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 31, 2005)

I gave myself a touch-up after a little more than 6 1/2 months.

My hair grows faster on one side so, I cut some inches to try to get it even. I'll get someone to help me measure it and post the measurement today.


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 31, 2005)

My hair measured 30" (completely airdried).


----------



## luv04 (Jul 31, 2005)

i was  wondering if i could join in too...i havent updated my pics in a while im bout 3 inches past brastrap with med length bangs.. ...im aimin for rite at my jeans waist...by dec 05...so wish me luck,


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 31, 2005)

luv04 said:
			
		

> i was wondering if i could join in too...i havent updated my pics in a while im bout 3 inches past brastrap with med length bangs.. ...im aimin for rite at my jeans waist...by dec 05...so wish me luck,



I don't think that Vintagecoilylocks would mind you joining!  Good luck on your goal!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome in Luv04,  

   I will add you to the list.  I think its good for the mind to think ahead.  Before you know it waist will come and off you will be for longer.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 21, 2005)

Here's some encouragment ladies, impressive hair journey, same person. 
http://public.fotki.com/Raehlilisynth/

http://hometown.aol.com/metamystica/metamysticasrealm.html


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Aug 21, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Here's some encouragment ladies, impressive hair journey, same person.
> http://public.fotki.com/Raehlilisynth/
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/metamystica/metamysticasrealm.html


IVE SEEN HER ON ANOTHER LONG HAIR CARE SITE WHERE SHE HAS A JOURNAL. IF IM NOT MISTAKEN, SHES CHANGED HER NAME TO MIDNIGHTCURLS. SHE DOES HAVE AMAZING THICKNESS!


----------



## atl_mulattamami (Aug 22, 2005)

Chicoro said:
			
		

> I have at least one year of growth, if not much more, to get my hair evenly to my tailbone. I'm not much into measuring. Right now most of my hair is about at waist length when pressed. I would like to have a braid that hangs to my butt when pressed. My siggy has my long-term goal.   I think it will take until December 2006 before I have a braid that  is even remotely close to touching the chair when I sit down - *if* it continues to grow! That's okay, though because I am enjoying the journey of learning to take care of my hair.



OMG...you hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## atl_mulattamami (Aug 22, 2005)

foxybrownsugar said:
			
		

> IVE SEEN HER ON ANOTHER LONG HAIR CARE SITE WHERE SHE HAS A JOURNAL. IF IM NOT MISTAKEN, SHES CHANGED HER NAME TO MIDNIGHTCURLS. SHE DOES HAVE AMAZING THICKNESS!



ive seen her on nc.com...her name is midnitecurls and yes she does have beautiful hair doesnt she!


----------



## nchristina (Aug 22, 2005)

Add me to the list too   I can't measure it right now; it's not straight.  When straightened my hair is a little past my armpit, my ultimate hair length is a pressed braid hanging about 3-4 inches above the butt crease.  That divine place right at the curve of the lower back...does it even have a name?


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chicoro, you are my hero!!


----------



## zanna (Aug 23, 2005)

Chicoro said:
			
		

> I have at least one year of growth, if not much more, to get my hair evenly to my tailbone. I'm not much into measuring. Right now most of my hair is about at waist length when pressed. I would like to have a braid that hangs to my butt when pressed. My siggy has my long-term goal.   I think it will take until December 2006 before I have a braid that  is even remotely close to touching the chair when I sit down - *if* it continues to grow! That's okay, though because I am enjoying the journey of learning to take care of my hair.



Chicoro, Your hair is so beautiful! Congratulation and keep growing!
Zanna


----------



## SherryLove (Aug 23, 2005)

i think i will participate in this challenge.......this is going to be real funny....lol


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Aug 23, 2005)

I am glad to see more ladies happily growing their hair to greater lengths.  

  Thanks Lucia for the links.  Yes she has a beautiful head of hair.  I like the fact that she found that simplier was best.  

  I know ther are many ladies with long hair out there.  Too bad I cannot use the global satelite to seek them out and put together a lovely gallery.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 9, 2005)

Vintagecoilylocks said:
			
		

> I am glad to see more ladies happily growing their hair to greater lengths.
> 
> Thanks Lucia for the links. Yes she has a beautiful head of hair. I like the fact that she found that simplier was best.
> 
> I know ther are many ladies with long hair out there. Too bad I cannot use the global satelite to seek them out and put together a lovely gallery.


any ladies here work @ NASA?


----------



## Lucia (Sep 9, 2005)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> i think i will participate in this challenge.......this is going to be real funny....lol


----------



## ADB (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm joining this challenge!  I hope to be officially at waist length by Dec 2005.
After I reach waist I just plan on letting my hair continue to grow so that I can know for sure what the maximum length I can achieve is.


1. Full length measurement with yard stick from top of head to where it falls on your body. my hair is 28 inches when wet.  My hair falls about 2 inches from my waist.

2. Your hair length from top of head down to tip in inches and where it hits your body.  I will measure my hair when I flat iron it in November.


----------



## SingingStar12 (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm not joining but I just wanted to say good luck to you ladies!


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow, I'm just now seeing this thread. What a great challenge! I am currently very close to waist length, then maybe we'll see about tailbone.

I'll revisit this thread early next year.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 13, 2005)

bumping up updates


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Sep 13, 2005)

ADB I will happily add you to the list.  Feel free to check in any time with thoughts. Lovely head of hair of yours. 

  Lucia,

 Speaking of NASA, when I was younger they were working on the space Lab or shuttlew project and needed  an exact size wire that at the time could not be manufactured.  Thay found a lady with classic length or longer blonde straight hair that was the exact measurements and demisions and strength test and paid her a bunch of money to use stands of her hair until they could actually develope the required wire.  Tell me long hair is not something awesome.  

  Zanna has achieved a beautiful head of tailbone length hair.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 15, 2005)

I reached lower BSL officially so now I need 4 inches to get to WSL including trimms but I know my hair is not even back is longer than sides and front but it will catch up. EVen if I don't make it on time close is alot actually. 
After WSL I think my shortterm goal would be HPBN then I'll let it grow to TLBN if my hair still wants to.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 1, 2005)

UP for updates


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 3, 2005)

My SO said that it looks like I have grown around 2 inches of hair in the last couple of months. IDK about that! :scratchch I'll have to measure the new growth and see. I've been cutting my hair in an effort to get it even.


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 10, 2005)

It looks like my SO notices my hair growth when I don't!  I have approx. 3" of unstretched new growth. After those cuts to even it up, my hair measured 30 1/2" (airdried).


----------



## Lucia (Nov 19, 2005)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> It looks like my SO notices my hair growth when I don't!  I have approx. 3" of unstretched new growth. After those cuts to even it up, my hair measured 30 1/2" (airdried).


Good job, youre WSL or very close to know prob.


----------



## Mestiza (Nov 19, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Good job, youre WSL or very close to know prob.



Hi Lucia!  Thanks! I read about your progress, which, is outstanding! 

I'm somewhere beyond my waist. My SO keeps telling me that I really don't know the true length of my hair and where it stops on my body b/c I airdry and don't use a blowdryer or a flat iron. He's probably right, but, I prefer the way that my hair looks and feels w/o the heat.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 20, 2005)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Hi Lucia!  Thanks! I read about your progress, which, is outstanding!
> 
> I'm somewhere beyond my waist. My SO keeps telling me that I really don't know the true length of my hair and where it stops on my body b/c I airdry and don't use a blowdryer or a flat iron. He's probably right, but, I prefer the way that my hair looks and feels w/o the heat.


Thanks Mestiza,  I'm trying not to sabotage myself when I'm a finger snap-hey away from WSL


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 3, 2005)

I was just wondering how everyone was progressing. I have been giving my hair break from pressing. The last time I pressed it was in September. I got it pressed today and I was surprised to see that I am already at tailbone again. I updated my album the password is growth. My last pictures taken were in may, after I had gotten my hair pressed and trimmed it. Happy Growing!!


----------



## ekomba (Dec 3, 2005)

Wowww   unlvgirl your hair is amazingling long!!!!!!!!! Do you plan to shoot for butt length or maintain at tailbone. Thats so beautifuuuuuuuul  u go girl!




			
				unlvgirl said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how everyone was progressing. I have been giving my hair break from pressing. The last time I pressed it was in September. I got it pressed today and I was surprised to see that I am already at tailbone again. I updated my album the password is growth. My last pictures taken were in may, after I had gotten my hair pressed and trimmed it. Happy Growing!!


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks! I think I am going to go for classic and see if I can get there and how long it takes.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2005)

unlvgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks! I think I am going to go for classic and see if I can get there and how long it takes.


Your hair is beautiful, ITA why not see how long it gets you grow girl


----------



## Mestiza (Dec 27, 2005)

unlvgirl said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how everyone was progressing. I have been giving my hair break from pressing. The last time I pressed it was in September. I got it pressed today and I was surprised to see that I am already at tailbone again. I updated my album the password is growth. My last pictures taken were in may, after I had gotten my hair pressed and trimmed it. Happy Growing!!


 
 Your hair is GORGEOUS!!! I     it! Where does your hair end on your body before you press it? How long is your hair in inches before and after you press it?

 Sorry for all of the questions! I'm putting some thought into what my SO said about not knowing the true hair length if heat isn't used.


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Dec 27, 2005)

I am going for 1 inch past hip length when stretched (35 inches).  The only problem is that I estimate this will only be like lower bra-strap/mid back length when curly.  I am currently about 1 inch from waist (29 inches).  6 inches to go!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2005)

KittenLongPaw said:
			
		

> I am going for 1 inch past hip length when stretched (35 inches). The only problem is that I estimate this will only be like lower bra-strap/mid back length when curly. I am currently about 1 inch from waist (29 inches). 6 inches to go!!!


That's a goal, even if you do have shrinkage mid-back curly hair is ALOT, ALOT of hair, and that's got to be repected when you reach that length all natural.


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Lucia   I hope you're right.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2005)

KittenLongPaw said:
			
		

> Thanks Lucia  I hope you're right.


Your welcome, I'm pretty much heading for the same goal although I'm not sure how much length my natural curls will show after I reach and pass WSL, I'm hoping for mid back with shrinkage.


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 27, 2005)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Your hair is GORGEOUS!!! I     it! Where does your hair end on your body before you press it? How long is your hair in inches before and after you press it?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions! I'm putting some thought into what my SO said about not knowing the true hair length if heat isn't used.




My hair is 26 inches when it is pressed, i am sooo short only 4'11. when it is not pressed and not blow dried it falls around armpit length.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2005)

unlvgirl said:
			
		

> My hair is 26 inches when it is pressed, i am sooo short only 4'11. when it is not pressed and not blow dried it falls around armpit length.


That's a really good natural length including shrinkage= mermaid length wow I'm impressed


----------



## Mestiza (Dec 28, 2005)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Your hair is GORGEOUS!!! I     it! Where does your hair end on your body before you press it? How long is your hair in inches before and after you press it?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions! I'm putting some thought into what my SO said about not knowing the true hair length if heat isn't used.






			
				unlvgirl said:
			
		

> My hair is 26 inches when it is pressed, i am sooo short only 4'11. when it is not pressed and not blow dried it falls around armpit length.



Shrinkage is something for sure! Well, I guess that he makes a great point. Maybe, I'll use some type of heat one day to see the "true" length of my hair.


----------



## unlvgirl (Jan 1, 2006)

I just pressed my daugher's hair and she is finally at waist length. Her next goal is tailbone. I thinking she should be there by July unless we have to trim. Her ends tend to dry out, and since she's only 10 her hair is not her priority, so she forgets to tie it up. I have school at nights so its up to my husband to put them to bed. She is so excited, I measured her hair and its 20inches from crown to the ends


http://public.fotki.com/unlvgirl/my_oldest_daughter/


pw is: her hair


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 1, 2006)

unlvgirl said:
			
		

> I just pressed my daugher's hair and she is finally at waist length. Her next goal is tailbone. I thinking she should be there by July unless we have to trim. Her ends tend to dry out, and since she's only 10 her hair is not her priority, so she forgets to tie it up. I have school at nights so its up to my husband to put them to bed. She is so excited, I measured her hair and its 20inches from crown to the ends
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/unlvgirl/my_oldest_daughter/
> ...





unlvgirl, is that the right pw???? i tried to view but could not get in.....


----------



## unlvgirl (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm sorry I forgot that I updated the pw. the pw is liyah's hair


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 2, 2006)

unlvgirl said:
			
		

> My hair is 26 inches when it is pressed, i am sooo short only 4'11. when it is not pressed and not blow dried it falls around armpit length.




wow, unlvgirl, i am just thinking how long my hair would be if i stood 4' 11.  probably a little past tailbone length because i am 5'5 now....

your girls are the cutest!!!!!i saw your oldest daughter's hair, and it is very long and healthy looking (just like her mom's hair).  and i am sure you are teaching her how to take good care of it.


----------



## Honi (Jan 2, 2006)

Sherry your hair is gawgeous gurl!  Soooo pretty.

unlvgirl your daughters are too cute.  Your oldest daughter's hair is so thick and lush.  Reminds me of Keisha Knight Pulliam's hair when she was little.  I'm sure she's very excited about her length. It's beautiful!


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 2, 2006)

Honi said:
			
		

> Sherry your hair is gawgeous gurl!  Soooo pretty.
> 
> unlvgirl your daughters are too cute.  Your oldest daughter's hair is so thick and lush.  Reminds me of Keisha Knight Pulliam's hair when she was little.  I'm sure she's very excited about her length. It's beautiful!




hey there, honi....

thanks, gurl... it's coming along.....


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2006)

Sherrylove, 
Your hair looks like it's getting thicker and on it's way to TBNE, you grow girl.
keep doing whatever you're doing it's working.


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 3, 2006)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Sherrylove,
> Your hair looks like it's getting thicker and on it's way to TBNE, you grow girl.
> keep doing whatever you're doing it's working.




hey lucia... i am hoping it will maintain some of its thickness on its way to my tailbone....LOL..... thanks, girl........


----------



## Lucia (May 9, 2006)

Hey challengers, 
Just wanted to update, I'm a little behind in getting to WSL and I did join this challenge b/4 reaching WSL so it's not that bad. I'm 2" from WSL longest layer.   So that's now a short term goal, wow who knew?   I think I can give myself 6 months from that for Hip-bone I'll have to do a real trimm not just S&D then we'll see if I want to try for Tailbone or not-that seems very, far. How's everyone else doing with the challenge? 
pics are in my regime and journal, go down to the bottom big pics


----------



## Lucia (May 16, 2006)

some inspiration pics
Thalia-singer/actress





http://www.bmi.com/musicworld/onthescene/200007/images/thalia.jpg





http://tvp.szm.com/images/thalia_07.jpg
natural 




http://wallpapers.skins.be/thalia/thalia-1024x768-3605.jpg

Amel Larrieux-singer




http://www.soulfulsmoothjazz.com/Amel Larrieux.jpg





http://www.onefortytwo.com/IMAGES/Music Pictures/Amel Larrieux/amel_photo4_artists.jpg

www.geocities.com/lovelycami/Amel.jpg

Sonia Braga-actress




http://www.eamgmt.com/eam_images_medium/hair_makeup/David Michaud/beauty/08 sonia braga-web_th.jpg

Camila Pitanga-actress




http://epoca.globo.com/edic/334/joyce10.jpg





http://www.bahia-online.net/images/paraguassu.jpg


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 12, 2006)

How is it going with all of you?
My hair seems to be stuck at waist length for a while now  
On the other hand, people have told me my hair is so long recently so I guess it *is *growing, although I don't see it!

Here is some more inspiration for us! Her name is Thania Peck. I want my hair to be that long within a year or two...


----------



## Honi (Jun 12, 2006)

She's got some beautiful hair!  OMG!



			
				FlowerHair said:
			
		

> How is it going with all of you?
> My hair seems to be stuck at waist length for a while now
> On the other hand, people have told me my hair is so long recently so I guess it *is *growing, although I don't see it!
> 
> Here is some more inspiration for us! Her name is Thania Peck. I want my hair to be that long within a year or two...


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 12, 2006)

Im not even close to waist length! 

But when I started this challenge, I had like 1.5 inch of hair... now I have 6.5 inches! So I have approx. 22 inches to go!


----------



## Mestiza (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought that my hair was stuck at waist length, too, 	 but I realized that I had cut it several times to try to keep it even.   Despite that, unstretched, it's beyond my waist and getting closer to hip bone length. I have a lot of new growth and may not relax my hair, anymore. My hair is getting thicker and seems to be growing faster, at the moment. I wonder if it's b/c it's warmer or b/c I'm washing it, more often?


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Jun 12, 2006)

I hit 30 inches this month, so I am officially waist length, or maybe a little past.  I'm now working on getting to hip length   After that, I'm not sure how long I'll grow.  I guess I'll just have to keep growing and figure it out when I get there.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow Flowerhair, 
That's some inspiration pic-oooing and aaaaing over all that thick hair. 
thanks for posting.


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 28, 2006)

for CurlyDyme and others...


----------



## tffy2004 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you for bumping this thread.  I have been wondering where all the ladies were with waistlength and longer hair.  I knew they were here I just didn't know how to bring them out of hiding.

Thanks Again!!!!


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 29, 2006)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> Thank you for bumping this thread.  I have been wondering where all the ladies were with waistlength and longer hair.  I knew they were here I just didn't know how to bring them out of hiding.
> 
> Thanks Again!!!!


YW!


----------



## remnant (Sep 2, 2006)

bump bump bump !
So inspirational!


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, I'm a little past waist now and working on hip-length.  My hair is WAY longer than it's ever been before and that's really exciting.  I used to think I couldn't grow long hair


----------



## Lucia (Sep 3, 2006)

KittenLongPaw said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a little past waist now and working on hip-length. My hair is WAY longer than it's ever been before and that's really exciting. I used to think I couldn't grow long hair


Congratz tha's great news, thanks for posting the pic, very inspirational.


----------



## tffy2004 (Sep 3, 2006)

Kitten your hair is gorgeous and Congratulations on reaching your goals.  Your hair is Beautiful!!


----------



## Yellowflowers (Sep 3, 2006)

I am in awe of all of the beautiful heads of hair on this board.  I decided to sneak on in here and participate in this challenge.  I'm going to try and bun it all the way to to hip length.  Hope to make it this time next year. (sigh)


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 10, 2006)

Bumping it up.


----------



## i12sitonmyhair (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for bumping!   I didn't know this thread existed. I have to measure my hair at home later.


----------



## Mija (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I'm at 38 1/16- lolol I think my measurer was bs'ing & teasing me becuz I'm taking all these vitamins.


----------



## Qetesh (Dec 11, 2006)

Great thread, I want to make it to tailbone length because I am short I am not really sure how hip length would look on me, I guess once I make it to tailbone length ill decide if I really want to go to hip length, I am sure its not that much of a difference since I am only 5â€™1. 
Right now I think I am at about 21 inches and mid-back so 25 is waist length for me. 
I more than anything want healthy bra strap length hair un-stretched, so really that is my goal and whatever length that makes me while pressed is just an added bonus.


----------



## JewelleNY (Dec 11, 2006)

*I def would Like to aim for hip length, I am about waist length (I'm short-waisted, haha!)   right now.  Not sure how it would work since I am transitioning:scratchch    those ends may look really crazy *


----------



## camellia (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm at hip bone length right now and I'm going for classic length, stretched.

My plan is to keep it simple as I have been doing and not use heat again until next October at the earliest.  I'm hoping I can reach my goal in the next two years.


----------



## shawniegee (Dec 11, 2006)

Mija said:
			
		

> I think I'm at 38 1/16- lolol I think my measurer was bs'ing & teasing me becuz I'm taking all these vitamins.



Mija your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## Mija (Dec 11, 2006)

shawniegee said:
			
		

> Mija your hair is gorgeous!!



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2006)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> Great thread, I want to make it to tailbone length because I am short I am not really sure how hip length would look on me, I guess once I make it to tailbone length ill decide if I really want to go to hip length, I am sure its not that much of a difference since I am only 5â€™1.
> Right now I think I am at about 21 inches and mid-back so 25 is waist length for me.
> I more than anything want healthy bra strap length hair un-stretched, so really that is my goal and whatever length that makes me while pressed is just an added bonus.


Tailbone length is actually longer than hipbone length. I think you can get to both length they're not that far  and you've got alot of grwoth going on.


----------



## pinayprincess (Dec 11, 2006)

Add me!  I'm an inch and a half below brastrap, at 24 inches when stretched!
i have 3c hair but I think I'll be trimming one inch per four inches of growth.


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is some one's hair I have ALWAYS admire when I was a kid watching the Sonny and Cher show.






(I hope it works)


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 11, 2006)

Her hair length is my target goal.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow that's some hair. 
Well I guess I'll put some goal pics myself

1. WSL
2 & 3 Hipbone-Tailbone straight
4. BSL curly with thickness, healthy down to ends, U/V-shaped cut.
last pic not me. but basically how I want my hair.
5. Maybe more? who knows I may keep it at a shorter length.


----------



## GlamourGirl (Dec 12, 2006)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> Great thread, I want to make it to tailbone length because I am short I am not really sure how hip length would look on me, I guess once I make it to tailbone length ill decide if I really want to go to hip length, I am sure its not that much of a difference since I am only 5â€™1.
> Right now I think I am at about 21 inches and mid-back so 25 is waist length for me.
> I more than anything want healthy bra strap length hair un-stretched, so really that is my goal and whatever length that makes me while pressed is just an added bonus.



See I'm short just like you. Once I get to WL I might as well got for hip length and tailbone length. They are probably like an inch apart on me. We should be hair buddies, were both going for that four inches by this summer.


----------



## i12sitonmyhair (Dec 14, 2006)

i12sitonmyhair said:
			
		

> Thanks for bumping!   I didn't know this thread existed. I have to measure my hair at home later.



Okay, from my hairline to the longest (few erplexed ) strands of my hair is 29" and I'm 5' 2".


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 24, 2006)

http://public.fotki.com/unlvgirl2/

pw is rebel2


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 24, 2006)

http://public.fotki.com/unlvgirl2/

pw is rebel2


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi guys, it's been so long since I have posted. Lots have changed. I am now doing my own hair. Back in August my stylist burned and thinned out my hair. I was so upset. Since then I have trimmed away about 7 inches of the damaged hair. I am now about an inch and a half away from waist length. I am trying to get to tailbone by 08/07. Wish me luck!

http://public.fotki.com/unlvgirl2/

pw is rebel2


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 24, 2006)

I still have the same ssimple regimen. i shampoo,deep  condition and flat iron every 2-3 week. I apply African Royal oil to my ends daily, wrap hair at night. I use CON shampoo and conditioner and deep condition with cholestrol conditioner. I trim about every 8 weeks or as needed.


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 24, 2006)

I dreamed that my hair was hip length tonight! It was sooooooooo wonderful, I pulled down a piece of hair and it touched my hip. I was like "YES! My hair is hip length! 
What a wonderful dream for Christmas


----------



## Lucia (Dec 24, 2006)

unlvgirl said:
			
		

> Hi guys, it's been so long since I have posted. Lots have changed. I am now doing my own hair. Back in August my stylist burned and thinned out my hair. I was so upset. Since then I have trimmed away about 7 inches of the damaged hair. I am now about an inch and a half away from waist length. I am trying to get to tailbone by 08/07. Wish me luck!




Oh no that's just wrong, I'm sorry this happened to you, but we all know you can and will make a comeback. esp. your hair has already been passed WSL. 
Keep on growing, and keep your head up




			
				Flowerhair said:
			
		

> I dreamed that my hair was hip length tonight! It was sooooooooo wonderful, I pulled down a piece of hair and it touched my hip. I was like "YES! My hair is hip length!
> What a wonderful dream for Christmas



That's a great dream, but it can be real with some hair TLC,  I've had 1 like that and my hair was Hip/Tailbone, I think it's a sign of the length I should go for.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 25, 2006)

OK ladies the reveal is on. I finally got to see my hair in a while and I did make some progress it grew thicker but I really didn't get any length, I'm still Mid-back check out my avatar, that's really me, and my fotki has all the pics I couldn't load them on the boards their too big.


----------



## Junonia (Feb 16, 2007)

Bumping for inspiration


----------



## XXXtacy (Mar 9, 2007)

Bumping!!! for any more updates.


----------



## dynamic1 (May 27, 2007)

Bumping for inspiration and updates!


----------



## KittenLongPaw (May 27, 2007)

I forgot about this thread!  I reached hip length (stretched) in January, 2007, but decided to hold there by trimming off all my new growth until March, 2007 to thicken up my ends/trim off any damage.  So I reached a full hip length in March  

Now I'm working on tailbone length  When I reach it, I plan to maintain my length with trims to thicken up my ends again for a few months.  Then I'll probably try for classic!


----------



## camellia (May 27, 2007)

KittenLongPaw, I love your new sig!  You hair is beautiful! 

I'm at tailbone now and still going for classic.  If my butt would just shrink a little I'd be there sooner. 

I'm still going with my simple routine.  I've cut co-washing out almost completely.  It takes so much conditioner now and the cheapies aren't working for me the way they once did.

I may flat iron in August for the Slayer/Manson show but I'm not sure yet, I'm definitely not using any heat until then at the earliest.


----------



## dynamic1 (May 27, 2007)

KittenLongPaw said:
			
		

> I forgot about this thread! I reached hip length (stretched) in January, 2007, but decided to hold there by trimming off all my new growth until March, 2007 to thicken up my ends/trim off any damage. So I reached a full hip length in March
> 
> Now I'm working on tailbone length  When I reach it, I plan to maintain my length with trims to thicken up my ends again for a few months. Then I'll probably try for classic!


 
*CONGRATS! I am sure tailbone is just around the corner.   *


----------



## KittenLongPaw (May 27, 2007)

Thanks you guys!  Camellia I think our hair is very similar (but of course yours is longer).  It is beautiful as always


----------



## Lucia (May 28, 2007)

KittenLongPaw said:
			
		

> Thanks you guys!  Camellia I think our hair is very similar (but of course yours is longer). It is beautiful as always


Congratz on reaching and maintaining your new length. WTG chica


----------



## JewelleNY (May 28, 2007)

*Well, I am about waist length again so I am aiming for hip length by August 2007   I worry that I may cut it off again by then because it is so hot and hard to straighten but I am going to stick with mostly braidouts and twistouts until that time *


----------



## Candy_C (May 28, 2007)

I am now joining this club!

i'm currently at waistlength (at the back) and midback at the front with some layers at armpit length 

i cant wait to reach my hip, and i'm going to get there by January 2008

by...

-Puritan Pride Biotin 5mg
-Conditioner washing once a week using a Chinese Herbal conditioner (Te Tao) (sunday)
-Shampoo once a week (Wednesday)
-Strictly buns, wet bun or loose (when damp only)
-moisturing using a avocado butter lotion/combined with EVCO i've made
-every 4-8 weeks use my avocado treatment con
-praying everyday
-still pre-pooing with Amla Oil
-getting back onto Flaxseed Oil to increase the sebum that moisturizes my hair
-praying everyday for my hair and health!

good luck everybody!!!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 28, 2007)

This is wonderful.  Congrats to all of you ladies.  I watch this thread like a hawk, 'cause one day I plan to join it.

ETA:  When I hit WL, I'm in.  I'm not even worry'n about how long it will take.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 4, 2007)

How is everyone doing in our little club? 

I'm approaching hip length rapidly since I a) stopped combing and brushing and b) started moisturizing daily. 

I can even wear my hair down almost every day without breakage! 

Is hip length, tailbone and Classic length the same? Let me research...


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 4, 2007)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *Well, I am about waist length again so I am aiming for hip length by August 2007 I worry that I may cut it off again by then because it is so hot and hard to straighten but I am going to stick with mostly braidouts and twistouts until that time *


 
*Jewelle!!!  *
*I didn't realize you were waist length now! Congratulations!!!*


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 4, 2007)

OK here are the pics of the different lengths again:
http://www.ida.net/users/northstr/hairlength.html

I have a loooong way to Classic length


----------



## camellia (Jul 4, 2007)

Still _slowly_ inching toward classic.

I've decided classic length (when wet or stretched) will be my final goal. I'll work on getting it even after that and just maintain my hair at that length.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 4, 2007)

*Camellia*, Classic will be my final goal also, I don't think I have the energy for longer hair than that. 

It is expensive with hair products right now and it won't be cheaper when it's longer.  I wish I could win a year's worth of conditioner!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats, Jewelle, Flower, and Camellia.  You ladies are working it.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 4, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Congrats, Jewelle, Flower, and Camellia. You ladies are working it.


 
Thank you 
There are many more with WL or longer hair on this board that belong in this club and plenty are coming here soon 
Your own hair is growing quite nicely


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats to all of you ladies who have stuck with growing your hair to these lengths!  Truly inspirational.  What prompted you to grow to these lengths?

I'd like to get to hip or tailbone but I've got 2 more years at least & that's with retaining all new growth & no trims.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 7, 2007)

FlowerHair said:
			
		

> Thank you
> *There are many more with WL or longer hair on this board that belong in this club and plenty are coming here soon*
> Your own hair is growing quite nicely



You're welcome. 

I agree, and am surprized  that some of them haven't joined this club.

Thanks, I'm trying to get my old length back and go beyond.  My goal is full TBL.  So I have a few years to go, but I'm patient. 


ETA: Good question, schipperchow1!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 7, 2007)

schipperchow1 said:
			
		

> Congrats to all of you ladies who have stuck with growing your hair to these lengths! Truly inspirational. What prompted you to grow to these lengths?
> 
> I'd like to get to hip or tailbone but I've got 2 more years at least & that's with retaining all new growth & no trims.


 
I can only answer for myself, but my motivation is my love for African types of hair 2-4 of any texture  I love, love hair and especially long luscious hair and I wanted it for myself 

It takes time to grow hair, but it's a lot of fun when you see results. My hair grows slowly but surely


----------



## sugarose (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I am definitely in this challenge. My ultimate goal is Full Hip Length, and I expect to be there 1 year from now.


----------



## camellia (Jul 7, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Congrats, Jewelle, Flower, and Camellia.  You ladies are working it.




Thanks! 



			
				schipperchow1 said:
			
		

> Congrats to all of you ladies who have stuck with growing your hair to these lengths! Truly inspirational. What prompted you to grow to these lengths?
> 
> I'd like to get to hip or tailbone but I've got 2 more years at least & that's with retaining all new growth & no trims.



I just love long hair.  I have some aunts with very long hair, tailbone and beyond and it's just the most beautiful thing when they take it down and let it cover their backs, full of waves from being twisted into buns... 

I seem to get about average growth, I don't take supplements or use growth aids, I just want to keep my hair healthy and moisturized as it grows. I can't wait until I can sit on my hair.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you Flowerhair & Camellia for answering my question.  Both of you inspire me to keep it natural while growing, although this humidity has me tempted to texturize...

As for me, (Granted I'm not near your lengths now--I will post pictures when I figure out how to take the pic in the mirror & how to posterplexed ) I never thought about growing my hair longer than BSl-midback.  It just grew to that length.  Then last year, I experienced extreme dryness & breakage...My hair was finally fed up with my experimenting, so I started looking for products for biracial & multiracial haircare.  When I was telling my SIL about some of the online sites, she had bookmarked the Long Hair Care Site & asked if that was what I was referring to.  It wasn't, but I started reading everything I could find about long hair, long hair care & growing hair to "exceptional" lengths.  Basically, I got hooked & started "healthy" experimentation.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't think I ever posted here, because I was too much in awe of ya'll ladies and how far ahead of me on the journey ya'll are. However, me & my hair are feeling each other lately, so I figured it was time for me to step and get some more encouragement! 

It's interesting - the only 'thing' I'm really doing to my hair is loving it, and giving it what it needs. I was on the vitamin bandwagon, and the scalp treatments hairwagon at first, but then I got real (or lazy ) and decided to hang that up. My hair doesn't even MIND - it's gorgeous, shiny, getting thicker and longer and decidedly healthier - and really, I don't HAVE a deadline in mind - I'm growing for the long haul, and I don't plan on EVER coming back to this length again, so I should enjoy it while I can, ya know?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 13, 2007)

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever posted here, because I was too much in awe of ya'll ladies and how far ahead of me on the journey ya'll are. However, me & my hair are feeling each other lately, so I figured it was time for me to step and get some more encouragement!
> 
> It's interesting - the only 'thing' I'm really doing to my hair is loving it, and giving it what it needs. I was on the vitamin bandwagon, and the scalp treatments hairwagon at first, but then I got real (or lazy ) and decided to hang that up. My hair doesn't even MIND - it's gorgeous, shiny, getting thicker and longer and decidedly healthier - and really, I don't HAVE a deadline in mind - I'm growing for the long haul, and I don't plan on EVER coming back to this length again, so I should enjoy it while I can, ya know?



Hi nappywomyn, no need to be shy about posting in this thread.  I'm nowhere near even waist yet, but my goal is TBL so I watch this thread and read all the new posts.  I even joined the new "The Beyond Waist Length Thread" started by Cichelle.  Like you, I have no specific date.  I don't like that kind of pressure.  I just want to treat my hair well, get reaquainted with how it grows, and wait for the length that I want.  HHG chica.  I look forward to seeing those long braids and twists.


----------



## mermaid (Jul 14, 2007)

lucky girls...


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 21, 2007)

*Well Hello Ladies! I am so pleased to join this challenge.*
*I have been stalking and absorbing info since June (he-he) and I finally figured out how to find the tailbones! I haven't used heat since June , and I have been bunning and wearing twistouts. I don't know how much growth yet, I will check in November. So that will be 5 months, my short term goal is waist length by february, in august I needed 4 inches. I have been 100 %natural since 1997 but I didn't know about this community until now. (boo-hoo l.o.l) I could be sooo loong by now. I have been 1 inch past bsl for at least 2 1/2 years now.erplexed I am excited to move on. I am looking for protective styles. anybody have a really good pro-style album on here? pref. bun styles.*


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 21, 2007)

Have you checked out TLHC for styles, Glory? I know they are mostly white women with long hair, but they have some AMAZING styles - esp. buns......


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 22, 2007)

This is so inspiring, I hope in about 2-3 years or sooner I will be here with completely natural 4b hair. Shrinkage and all!!!!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 22, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Have you checked out TLHC for styles, Glory? I know they are mostly white women with long hair, but they have some AMAZING styles - esp. buns......


 
yes, i learned the chinese bun at dressy tresses. a link i got from lhcf. i first saw it on loveya4ever's fotki.


----------



## velvet (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm joining too! Better late than never.  

Just measured again at 27 inches, just at waist length for this shorty.  Same as last month.  

Hoping for 6 more inches by my b-day next June, which would be hip length i guess (if i had hips ).


----------



## Starr1 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so happy that so many people are going for "super" long lengths! I myself am going for classic length (it's close to golden for me) and I hope to reach my goal by January 2009. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 23, 2007)

Starr1 said:


> I'm so happy that so many people are going for "super" long lengths! I myself am going for classic length (it's close to golden for me) and I hope to reach my goal by January 2009. Good luck to all of you!



Your hair is georgeous Star!  I think I just passed out when i saw your siggy.

That ponytail is to die for.


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 23, 2007)

Starr1 said:


> I'm so happy that so many people are going for "super" long lengths! I myself am going for classic length (it's close to golden for me) and I hope to reach my goal by January 2009. Good luck to all of you!


 
*Starr1 *- your hair is gorgeous! It looks so healthy too 
You will reach your goal...

I'm shooting for hip length which is pretty much already achieved when stretched out.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 23, 2007)

Starr1 said:


> I'm so happy that so many people are going for "super" long lengths! I myself am going for classic length (it's close to golden for me) and I hope to reach my goal by January 2009. Good luck to all of you!


 
you're so close, I'm sure you'll get there in no time. whatever you're doing it's working. luv your hair.


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm in!! I've always said that my goal length was waist length, but why not longer? Tailbone length is good. The point is that I want super-long hair. Here's how I hope to achieve it:

1.) Keep hair moisturized

2.) Low manipulation

3.) Relaxer Stretches

4.) Scalp Stimulation

Those are the basics for me. Only time will tell...


----------



## Cichelle (Oct 23, 2007)

I love this thread and I'm so glad it lives on!


----------



## secretrose (Oct 23, 2007)

I am experiencing some serious hair envy,lol.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 23, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Have you checked out TLHC for styles, Glory? I know they are mostly white women with long hair, but they have some AMAZING styles - esp. buns......


 
I'm also a member of LHC. These women have some AMAZING hair, and they have a lot of good tips, especially the ones with super curly hair. And they've got bunning down to a science .


----------



## Starr1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks ladies!  You all have beautiful hair as well!


----------



## GoingNatural (Oct 24, 2007)

Starr1 said:


> Thanks ladies!  You all have beautiful hair as well!



OMG Starr! You are my new hair obsession!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't been on the boards in a while.  It's good to see this thread is still going strong. 

Starr, way to go girl.  I'm loving that pony.

Secretrose, just keep on taking care of your hair.  Lengths this long takes years, and not everyone wants ultra long hair.  If you do, then go for it!


----------



## Candy_C (Oct 29, 2007)

Yesssss

so glad this thread exists!!


i'm on this challenge! 

I assume i will reach hiplength by my MAYBE 21st birthday (aug 3rd 2008) if not, i would say December 2008.....which - i have about 5-6 inches in the back to gain, and about 6-9 inches for the shortest layer in the front!!

*My Plans:*


Oil Cleansing (Shikakhai Oil)
No Heat except Relaxer Time
Solid vitamin regime
Lotsa fish regime
Using avo'coco and coconut oil only

Also the usual....no trims (just s+d's) less combing, washing every 3 days (oil cleanse n co-wash) prayer and positive thinking!  

*(ps. i'm making a dream board - a collection of pics of long hair i admire and want that i will put on my wall to look at every morning - try it..IT WORKS!)*

good luck

xx


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 29, 2007)

Starr1 said:


> I'm so happy that so many people are going for "super" long lengths! I myself am going for classic length (it's close to golden for me) and I hope to reach my goal by January 2009. Good luck to all of you!



Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm still loving this thread,  which has some beauiful hair w/in it.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 29, 2007)

This really is my favorite thread on the board. Inspirational AND awe-inspiring!


----------



## kbfluff (Oct 29, 2007)

This thread is where i belong.
I won't stop being a hair growing fool until I reach tailbone in dec 2010


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Oct 31, 2007)

kbfluff said:


> This thread is where i belong.
> I won't stop being a hair growing fool until I reach tailbone in dec 2010



Welcome aboard KB, always good to have another member in this
thread.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Nov 2, 2007)

where is vintage? she started this thread and now she mia?


----------



## netnet26 (Nov 2, 2007)

I know I'm late ...but what is classic length ladies erplexed....?


----------



## Mestiza (Nov 2, 2007)

netnet26 said:


> I know I'm late ...but what is classic length ladies erplexed....?



Here's a thread that I started that shows a chart of various hair lengths. HTH 

www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=95689


----------



## Starr1 (Nov 3, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Starr, way to go girl. I'm loving that pony.


 

Thanks *GoldenBreeze*! It took me so long to straighten it this last time that I highly doubt that I'll be doing it again for at least 6 months. I'm hoping the comparision photo will be dramatic. 

*Mestiza* and *GoingNatural*- Thank you for the sweet compliments!


----------



## kbfluff (Nov 3, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Welcome aboard KB, always good to have another member in this
> thread.


 
Thanks Goldenbreeze...glad to be here!


----------



## chayil0427 (Nov 3, 2007)

I just wanted to cheer you ladies on and bump your thread! 

I see some beautiful locks in this thread...prime fotki stalking material 

I hope to go for TBL one day...but gotta get BSL conquered first. 

Good Luck!!!

Chayil


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 3, 2007)

*Wow!!!! Ladies is there anyone natural in this challenge with my hair texture doing this?!  Want to see some pics.*

I would join but getting to one of these goals would be sometime in 2009 or '10 possibly.

Stretched I am somewhere around BSL now not sure if it is still top of or bottom of bra strap haven't checked in a minute.  Well.....it might not be that far off.  I am going for waist length end of summer '08. My ultimate, I have a dream, I have seen the promise land, Wooosaaa, goals for me would be tail bone stretched and mid back not stretched.  Considering how much shrinkage I have,  I figure I will reach my non stretched goal sometime around 2015! Not sure what that would look like stretched.  Goodness and mercy!

Keeping hope alive though. I am going to enjoy watching you ladies reach your goals in the foreseeable future!

Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Nov 4, 2007)

netnet26 said:


> I know I'm late ...but what is classic length ladies erplexed....?



Here's another link that shows the lenghts on various women:

http://www.ida.net/users/northstr/hairlength.html


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Nov 4, 2007)

Starr1 said:


> Thanks *GoldenBreeze*! It took me so long to straighten it this last time that I highly doubt that I'll be doing it again for at least 6 months. I'm hoping the comparision photo will be dramatic.
> 
> *Mestiza* and *GoingNatural*- Thank you for the sweet compliments!



Girl, I know that's the truth.  The last time mine was straightened was in Sept for a challenge pic update.  It was only BSL, and my cousin straightened it for me but I was tired.   I can't even think about straightening your length.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Nov 4, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> *Wow!!!! Ladies is there anyone natural in this challenge with my hair texture doing this?!  Want to see some pics.*
> 
> I would join but getting to one of these goals would be sometime in 2009 or '10 possibly.
> 
> ...



Hey mscoco, yup.  I'm in here also.  My hair isn't as thick as your's, but I think my texture is similiar.
Also nappywoman is here, she posted a page or two ago.  Welcome, girl!!!!

Well, we may be there together in 2015, because TBL is my goal also. 

*ETA:* *your hair is your glory* - Vintage hasn't been in here for a while, but we are keeping this thread
alive.  When/if she returnes, boy will she be surprised!!


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 4, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Hey mscoco, yup.  I'm in here also.  My hair isn't as thick as your's, but I think my texture is similiar.
> Also nappywoman is here, she posted a page or two ago.  Welcome, girl!!!!
> 
> Well, we may be there together in 2015, because TBL is my goal also.
> ...



Well I will float along with you guys.  Don't expect to be there anytime soon but I like the company up in here!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 5, 2007)

Ayyyy mscocoface!!! 

I'm here too, lurking and pushing on. I figure I was 'bald' 18 months ago, and I'm just now bareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellly touching shoulder length - so I figure at LEAST another 3 years just to get to BSL, and another 5 on that to get to TBL.....ummhmm, I'm on that long term plan. 

I'm not really growing my hair out, I'm just refusing to cut it.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Nov 6, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> Well I will float along with you guys.  Don't expect to be there anytime soon but I like the company up in here!



Then come on up in here and stay.  This isn't about speed, it's just about the healthy hair journey.  I'm on the long term plan as well.  I have my goal set in my mind, and I'm just taking care of my hair and letting it do it's thing.  As Nappywomyn said, I've put away the scissors.


----------



## netnet26 (Nov 7, 2007)

Mestiza said:


> Here's a thread that I started that shows a chart of various hair lengths. HTH
> 
> www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=95689


THanks for clearing that up for me GoldenBreeze!!
​


----------



## Mestiza (Nov 7, 2007)

netnet26 said:


> THanks for clearing that up for me GoldenBreeze!!
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



I'm Mestiza!  You're 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

I realized not too long ago that GoldenBreeze and I have similar avatars. Both of us are wearing yellow and have our hair in a plaited ponytail.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 2, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> I'm in! Checking in later when I've measured my hair. My goal is hip length and my hair is currently waist length. I'm expecting about 1 year from now to goal length including dusting now & then.
> 
> I'm natural. Good post!!


 
Yes, I'm quoting myself 

I just wanted to say that my hair grows a lot more slowly than I imagined...I wrote that post in 2005 and it took until last year to get to hip length. 

My hair is currently right at the butt crease  when I stretch it downwards. That is below my hip bones. 

I'll try to grow to classic length, but I feel confident that I can reach tail bone length within a year or so...

Where are my long haired ladies?


----------



## Jynkx (Mar 11, 2008)

i know this is a really old thread, but is it tooo late to join?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 11, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> Yes, I'm quoting myself
> 
> I just wanted to say that my hair grows a lot more slowly than I imagined...I wrote that post in 2005 and it took until last year to get to hip length.
> 
> ...



Congrats Flower on reaching hip.  Girl it is not about how long it takes, because the extra long hair journey is a long one.  Just keep moving along.  Your hair is beautiful.

I'm years behind you, but I'm plugging right along.  I'm so lazy about pics, I haven't posted any for 2008 yet.  Their in my camera, but I need to get them online.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 11, 2008)

Jynkx said:


> i know this is a really old thread, but is it tooo late to join?



No Jynkx, it's not to late at all.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jynkx (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks goldenbreeze.

my stats:
crown to tips = 39 inches
body length = it ranges from waist to classic.
my goal =  to be all one length, whatever that may be. I'll never cut!


----------



## silverlotus (Mar 11, 2008)

I was just reading this thread last night. I wish there were more updates .


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 14, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> I was just reading this thread last night. I wish there were more updates .



I know, and I'm as guilty as the rest of us.

It looks as though you will reach your WL goal by summer.  Looking
good!


----------



## velvet (Mar 15, 2008)

I think hair grows slower when it reaches a certain length (at least mine does). Maybe that is why we are slow with the updates.


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 15, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> I was just reading this thread last night. I wish there were more updates .



I wish there were more updates too...

Maybe some cut their hair because of all the work they have to put into their long hair.

And it's true what Velvet says, that it grows really slow at this length...every inch is like a lifetime  My hair was waist length in 2005, it's only recently hip length. It grows so uber slowly. 

Some of these members aren't here anymore either...


----------



## sweetcashew (Mar 15, 2008)

I measured today and it's just about 36 inches from front of hairline to tip. I won't know the real length unless it's straight though. I'm currently wearing a wash n' go with about 8 inches of new growth so there is some shrinkage there.

I've been trimming it once a month to slowly trim off the relaxed hair. When I'm completely natural (if I last through this transition) I'm tempted to never cut it again and see how long it gets. But I think I'm getting too old  for this hair and I've been thinking a lot about cutting to armpit length.  I really feel like I need the change so we'll see.


----------



## Mestiza (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm glad that this thread was bumped. It's been a long time since I gave an update.

As many of you know, I started transitioning to natural in 01/2006, which means that I have a lot of natural hair on my head, now. I did not want to do a BC and have been cutting the relaxed hair off, a little at a time. I am so tempted to cut all of the rest of it off, right now. 

I've made a great discovery! My natural hair is not only wavy, but curly, too on the ends.  I have no idea what my hair length is b/c of all of this shrinkage.


----------



## velvet (Mar 17, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> I wish there were more updates too...
> 
> Maybe some cut their hair because of all the work they have to put into their long hair.
> 
> ...


 
Ugh! don't say that . . . I've only gained 2 inches or so since September- measuring hairline to end- 29 inches.

I'm giving myself until June for a trim- just a teensy bit.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 18, 2008)

Oops, I didn't give my own update.

I hate measuring, ugh!!  Right now my hair has about 1 1/2" to go
before it fully covers my 4 hook bra, so almost MBL.  It is still
growing at a decent rate, but I expect that will change once I
reach waist.

The current goal is waist by the fall of 2009.  Can you tell I don't
like stress!   I'm also natural, and only straighten to check length
a couple of times a year.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 18, 2008)

sweetcashew said:


> I measured today and it's just about 36 inches from front of hairline to tip. I won't know the real length unless it's straight though. I'm currently wearing a wash n' go with about 8 inches of new growth so there is some shrinkage there.
> 
> I've been trimming it once a month to slowly trim off the relaxed hair. When I'm completely natural (if I last through this transition) I'm tempted to never cut it again and see how long it gets. But *I think I'm getting too old for this hair and I've been thinking a lot about cutting to armpit length.  I really feel like I need the change so we'll see.*


*

I think long hair looks beautiful on ladies of all ages.  My grandma
was 100 years old when she passed away, and had a gorgeous silver
TBL braid.  I thought it was so pretty when she would wrap it around
her head, and clip it with a Flexi-8, or Facari.  She was so fly. 

I don't know if I'll live to be 100, but I would like to have at least TBL
length hair for the rest of my life.*


----------



## Jynkx (Mar 19, 2008)

sweetcashew said:


> I measured today and it's just about 36 inches from front of hairline to tip. I won't know the real length unless it's straight though. I'm currently wearing a wash n' go with about 8 inches of new growth so there is some shrinkage there.
> 
> I've been trimming it once a month to slowly trim off the relaxed hair. When I'm completely natural (if I last through this transition) I'm tempted to never cut it again and see how long it gets. But I think I'm getting too old for this hair and I've been thinking a lot about cutting to armpit length. I really feel like I need the change so we'll see.


 


no................dont cut it!!!!!


----------



## Jynkx (Mar 19, 2008)

when and if you do straighten your hair, is it longer than your reach?  mine is now and i have not messed around with hair for a loooooonnnnnnnnng time.  i want to press to examine my ends and measure acuratley.  afraid of burning my hair as i adjust my hold on the hair to get the ends.  any advice would be appriciated. erplexed

annnnnddd....................do you all measure from the crown (top) or from the front hairline???   you know i dont know ish about hair.  i know its all realative to the induvidual but i just want your opinions.

thanks


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 24, 2008)

Jynkx said:


> when and if you do straighten your hair, is it longer than your reach?  mine is now and i have not messed around with hair for a loooooonnnnnnnnng time.  i want to press to examine my ends and measure acuratley.  afraid of burning my hair as i adjust my hold on the hair to get the ends.  any advice would be appriciated. erplexed
> 
> annnnnddd....................do you all measure from the crown (top) or from the front hairline???   you know i dont know ish about hair.  i know its all realative to the induvidual but i just want your opinions.
> 
> thanks



On the rare occasions when I measure, it's from hairline to hemline.

I don't have the "longer than my reach" issue yet.   As long as
you use a good heat protectant, and don't have your flat iron or comb
too hot, you should be fine.

*ETA:*  I use an electric hot comb, and put it on level 4 of 10.


----------



## Jynkx (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the reply goldenbreeze!
i have always used my trusty hot combs but i just got my hands on a ceramic flat iron.  i am dying to use it but not too eager to start up with the heat even just once.  when i do though, this will be the first time i ever went into it with any type of knowledge at all.  i have always just "went for it" and used any old thing i had laying around.  thank god for LHCF cuz now i half assed know what im doing.  i have been hearing a lot about CHi Silk Infusions.  i think thats what it is.  has anyone on here used that?  i have never worried about using "good" products before.  

im soooo new to all this........


----------



## Lucia (Jul 18, 2008)

sweetcashew said:


> I measured today and it's just about 36 inches from front of hairline to tip. I won't know the real length unless it's straight though. I'm currently wearing a wash n' go with about 8 inches of new growth so there is some shrinkage there.
> 
> I've been trimming it once a month to slowly trim off the relaxed hair. When I'm completely natural (if I last through this transition) I'm tempted to never cut it again and see how long it gets. *But I think I'm getting too old  for this hair and I've been thinking a lot about cutting to armpit length**.  I really feel like I need the change so we'll see*.



Congratz on transitioning, I can't wait to see how long your hair gets either. Keep your hair girl youv'e put alor of time, effort and TLC into your'e hair. 

Hijacking: Besides, who says you or anyone else is too old for long hair, the fashion industry, you mean the people who tell us to cut our hair dye it, fry it, and then make a killing in the billions of $$$ selling us hair, extensions and wigs? You mean those people? Family, freinds, what you want is most important and if you cut think about it, then do what's best for you. -cyberhug-


----------



## Lucia (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I'm finally WSL, just the back of my hair so I'm claiming it, the front has some catching up to do, but my hair was always uneven due to some layers and it grows in a V-shape naturally. I've updated my fotki. WSL party ladies.  

http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/


----------



## Cichelle (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats, Lucia! I'm going to take a look at your fotki...


----------



## Jynkx (Jul 19, 2008)

thats wonderful, lucia!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetcashew (Jul 19, 2008)

Lucia said:


> Well I'm finally WSL, just the back of my hair so I'm claiming it, the front has some catching up to do, but my hair was always uneven due to some layers and it grows in a V-shape naturally. I've updated my fotki. WSL party ladies.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/



 Congrats...

well I've been doing some cutting lately. Have to update my fotki soon.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucia said:


> Well I'm finally WSL, just the back of my hair so I'm claiming it, the front has some catching up to do, but my hair was always uneven due to some layers and it grows in a V-shape naturally. I've updated my fotki. WSL party ladies.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/



Congratulations!!! :reddancer:
Isn't it wonderful to reach a longtime goal


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 20, 2008)

You ladies have such beautiful hair and are great inspirations. I can't wait to be a part of this club.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 20, 2008)

i wanna be in this club!


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Congradulations Lucia!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 20, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> Congrats, Lucia! I'm going to take a look at your fotki...





			
				Jynkx said:
			
		

> thats wonderful, lucia!!!!!!!





			
				sweetcashew said:
			
		

> Congrats...
> well I've been doing some cutting lately. Have to update my fotki soon.





			
				Flowerhair said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!
> Isn't it wonderful to reach a longtime goal





			
				Angiedoll said:
			
		

> You ladies have such beautiful hair and are great inspirations. I can't wait to be a part of this club



You can join before you're "officially" WSL, but from the growth pregress you've made lately I'd say within/before 6 months you'll be at WSL already. 



			
				Irresistible said:
			
		

> i wanna be in this club!



you're already part of this club  j/k



			
				Starr1 said:
			
		

> Congradulations Lucia!



Thanks alot ladies, Finally to reach a goal like this it feels great, worth all the work and sacrifice. Some of you on here have really been inspirations (some of you are listed on my fotki) and have helped me tons with your fotki's, regimes, input, and hair advice, and positive encouragement. thanks soooooo much.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 22, 2008)

Lucia said:


> Well I'm finally WSL, just the back of my hair so I'm claiming it, the front has some catching up to do, but my hair was always uneven due to some layers and it grows in a V-shape naturally. I've updated my fotki. WSL party ladies.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/



Wow, it is so pretty.  I really like the way it has caught up in growth to become more even.  When you try to tell folks this they just won't believe it.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 22, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> i wanna be in this club!



Girl, you are so in this club it's ridiculous!

I don't expect to be WL until the end of 2009, but I'm in this club.  I think it's for those whose ultimate goal is to achieve those lenghts.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 22, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> You ladies have such beautiful hair and are great inspirations. I can't wait to be a part of this club.



Come on in.  You don't have to already be HL, or longer.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## laketta (Jul 22, 2008)

Man this is inspiring me to keep going.  I am almost at WL (maybe in 4 months) but once I get there I will shoot for hip.  (That may take me another year.)


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 22, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> i wanna be in this club!


 
Me too! I can't wait until I'm in this league!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 22, 2008)

I really enjoy this thread, too! I agree with Flowerhair about the creeping along of your hair once you hit waist length. It is s-l-o-w.  But Flowerhair, Cichelle, Sweet Cashew and LaLa are already there! I have another four inches to go. I may have reached my terminal length.

Congratulations on making waistlength, Lucia!


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats Lucia!  Your hair is looking beautiful!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jul 23, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> i wanna be in this club!


 
Me too!

My hair is definately getting longer.  Yesterday I thought a bug/spider was crawling down my back.  It was a long peice of hair.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 23, 2008)

Chicoro said:


> I really enjoy this thread, too! I agree with Flowerhair about the creeping along of your hair once you hit waist length. It is s-l-o-w.  But Flowerhair, Cichelle, Sweet Cashew and LaLa are already there! I have another four inches to go. *I may have reached my terminal length.*
> 
> Congratulations on making waistlength, Lucia!



I don't think so.  From what I have read, you have to go for at least 2 yrs up to 6 yrs (avg growth cycles) without any increase in length before you can consider that you may be at terminal.  I know you have had increased length in the last 2 yrs.  So, keep on growing, chica!


----------



## sweetcashew (Jul 23, 2008)

Chicoro said:


> I really enjoy this thread, too! I agree with Flowerhair about the creeping along of your hair once you hit waist length. It is s-l-o-w.  But Flowerhair, Cichelle, Sweet Cashew and LaLa are already there! I have another four inches to go. I may have reached my terminal length.
> 
> Congratulations on making waistlength, Lucia!



Chicoro,

 I've noticed when I don't trim my hair for a few months my hair doesn't seem to grow as fast. I know we've debating to no end on this forum about trimming and growth but this is what I've observed with my hair for years.

I was getting about 1.5 inch a month until I cut my hair nearly 5 weeks ago. I swear my hair grew almost 3 inches this last month. I cut it to just at waist. When I took a pic two weeks later, my hair had already grown out the blunt look. Now it's touching the top of my butt. 

I didn't do anything different with it, just wash every 3 days, airdried and wore braid outs. 
It just seems to me that when I cut it, it kinda tricks the hair. It's almost as if my hair wants to get back to the length it was so I get  a growth spurt.

Don't hang me ladies for saying this, but there must be some relation to growth and trimming.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jul 23, 2008)

sweetcashew said:


> Chicoro,
> 
> I've noticed when I don't trim my hair for a few months my hair doesn't seem to grow as fast. I know we've debating to no end on this forum about trimming and growth but this is what I've observed with my hair for years.
> 
> ...



I think you are right...and it your hair feels alot better once you get a trim and moves better.


----------



## sweetcashew (Jul 23, 2008)

mzlatisha said:


> I think you are right...and it your hair feels alot better once you get a trim and moves better.



Love your siggy pic. Gorgeous.

On topic
I think it works the same way as when you're on a diet and you've hit a plateau. You eat normal for a few days then go back on the diet and suddenly you're losing weight again.
If your hair has stalled, just give it a nudge with a lil' trim.


----------



## honeisos (Jul 23, 2008)

Lucia said:


> Well I'm finally WSL, just the back of my hair so I'm claiming it, the front has some catching up to do, but my hair was always uneven due to some layers and it grows in a V-shape naturally. I've updated my fotki. WSL party ladies.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/



WOW Lucia

I remember when you started growning out your hair .. way back .. i'm such a lurker lol 
I can't believe i have been on the hair boards so long ..lol
Congrats ! 
all you longer haired ladies have inspired me .. I want to join .. but I need to get a digi cam first  .. I'm relaxer free and my hair is BSL now when blow out .. neck length when curly 
I have got to get a fokti  lol  I'm so lazy and abusive , I take my hair for granted ... i would have had ankle legth by now LOL 
I will be raiding you albums and stealing tips ! lol  i fact i think i will get my sister on board as well  so i have a partner .. i will be ckecking back in with pics soon! 
all of you have beautiful hair !


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 23, 2008)

*Congrats Lucia!*

Ahhhh to dream what seems like the impossible dream.  But slowly inch by inch I am getting there.  Some days it feels like nothing is growing, other days growth galore.

Even with this inconsistency it is still consistently growing so I will take it.

I hope to be WL in 09 and can claim hip in 2010/tailbone in 2010.  I have a short midsection so maybe that will work to in my favor.  Depending on the growth spurts.  

Keeping hope alive!!!  You all are an inspiration!!!


----------



## onejamifan (Jul 23, 2008)

I want to join this club too!!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 23, 2008)

sweetcashew said:


> Love your siggy pic. Gorgeous.
> 
> On topic
> I think it works the same way as when you're on a diet and you've hit a plateau. You eat normal for a few days then go back on the diet and suddenly you're losing weight again.
> If your hair has stalled, just give it a nudge with a lil' trim.



The one thing I do know is that you, dear lady, have the fastest growing hair of anyone I know, and that's whether you trim it or not.  What a blessing!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 23, 2008)

sweetcashew said:


> Chicoro,
> 
> I've noticed when I don't trim my hair for a few months my hair doesn't seem to grow as fast. I know we've debating to no end on this forum about trimming and growth but this is what I've observed with my hair for years.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, SweetCashew!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 23, 2008)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I don't think so. From what I have read, you have to go for at least 2 yrs up to 6 yrs (avg growth cycles) without any increase in length before you can consider that you may be at terminal. I know you have had increased length in the last 2 yrs. So, keep on growing, chica!


 
Thank you, GoldenBreeze!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 24, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> You ladies have such beautiful hair and are great inspirations. I can't wait to be a part of this club.


wow your new updates are jaw-dropping all that progress is from the Ayurveda tonics? again WOW


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 24, 2008)

Lucia said:


> You can join before you're "officially" WSL, but from the growth pregress you've made lately I'd say within/before 6 months you'll be at WSL already.


 
Congratulations on reaching WL, your hair is gorgeous.

Thanks for your words of encouragement!



GoldenBreeze said:


> Come on in. You don't have to already be HL, or longer. Welcome aboard.


 
Thank you!!



Lucia said:


> wow your new updates are jaw-dropping all that progress is from the Ayurveda tonics? again WOW


 
Thank you again:blush3:.

Yes, ayurveda is amazing.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2008)

Chicoro said:
			
		

> I really enjoy this thread, too! I agree with Flowerhair about the creeping along of your hair once you hit waist length. It is s-l-o-w. But Flowerhair, Cichelle, Sweet Cashew and LaLa are already there! I have another four inches to go. I may have reached my terminal length.
> 
> Congratulations on making waistlength, Lucia!



thanks, ITA w/ Sweetcashew I don't beleive you've reached terminal, it's way too early to call that, I've seen your updates your hair is definately growing. 




Pokahontas said:


> Congrats Lucia!  Your hair is looking beautiful!



thanks, luv your updates and progress, going to "borrow" some curly-styles off your fotki  



			
				mscocoface said:
			
		

> Congrats Lucia!
> 
> Ahhhh to dream what seems like the impossible dream. But slowly inch by inch I am getting there. Some days it feels like nothing is growing, other days growth galore.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah you can do it, your not very far now. 



			
				honesis said:
			
		

> WOW Lucia
> 
> I remember when you started growning out your hair .. way back .. i'm such a lurker lol
> I can't believe i have been on the hair boards so long ..lol
> Congrats !



thanks ladies, I couldn't have done without the ladies on this board. Hip/tailbone is my ultimate goal, before I was just dreaming about it now I'm talking about it and seeing it as a reality as my short-term goal, WOW that's mind-blowing. I've kicked it up a notch with ayurveda, so I may be posting more progress sooner than I think.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 20, 2008)

Is anyone still taking part in this challenge? I would love to see some pictures.........


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 20, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Is anyone still taking part in this challenge? I would love to see some pictures.........



I'm still in , trying to get past this........somehow



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Juliagizzle (Oct 20, 2008)

I am so jealous... I want my hair  at hip without stretching. when curly and dry its only shoulder/armpit. stretched the longest (right now) mid/lower back ??? IDK


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 20, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm still in , trying to get past this........somehow
> 
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki


 
IRRESISTIBLE!!!! 

I had no idea your hair was that long, I thought it was BSL/MBL. Don't worry you will surpass waist length. 

HHG


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 20, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm still in , trying to get past this........somehow
> 
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki



Hi Girl,

I'm still in too, mostly lurking though. I haven't been doing anything special with my hair, just continuing with Ayurveda and bunning.

You WILL get past this length, your hair is just gorgeous.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 20, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm still in , trying to get past this........somehow
> 
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki



It will pass this length I'm sure of it, your ends are healthy and thick next stop more length. I wish my natural unstretched hair was that long. 
I really wanted to update but I couldn't find my digicam, so I'll try to update at least with some curly and stretched soon, don't know when I'll straighten next I'm trying not to do that too much cause I'm doing Ayurveda 2x/week now and it's working I want to keep up the growth momentum going since I did a big trimm last update in July.


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll update my pictures in December... 
I haven't had any major growth this year, but I'm still hip length (stretched out) and around waist length curly.


----------



## Cichelle (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in. 

I'm updating my pics in December, just like FlowerHair.


----------



## anon123 (Oct 26, 2008)

are there any 4b loose naturals who have made it this far?


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Oct 26, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> are there any 4b loose naturals who have made it this far?



The lady who owns hairobics:

http://www.hairobicsallnatural.com/

Her hair is actually past tailbone length I believe.


----------



## 2themax (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in.  Although I can't compete with you beautiful ladies with all that beautiful hair, it gives me MUCH enthusiasm to try to reach long hair goals.  My signature photo shows my current hair length, but I'm sure that the pace will pick up the more that I stay on my regime.  Thanks for this challenge!  It's a GREAT ONE!!  & Yes - I do believe in miracles.....


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 26, 2008)

scribblescrabble2 said:


> The lady who owns hairobics:
> 
> http://www.hairobicsallnatural.com/
> 
> Her hair is actually past tailbone length I believe.


 
her hair and body is the bomb....


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok im in too, for maybe the next 3 years, thats how long its going to take to get to butt lenghth and hopefully a year for waist


----------



## chicacanella (Oct 26, 2008)

I think I want to join...I'm not sure. Okay, I'm in.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay ladies what you see before you is a shoulder length women but trust me I am tailbone. You can't see it now but I know that I am a long haired lady. Every time i put in  a long haired weave it looks so natural. So I have given up fake hair so I can look after my own and grow my hair long. My first goal is waist length, My hair can grow up to an inch a month. I am on a low manipulation regimen. Thank you for creating this group.


----------



## joib (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to join but I don't think I will be full waist length/ unstretched until January.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you ladies for being such an inspiration,I'm looking forward to posted my progress in this thread one day


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Nov 19, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Is anyone still taking part in this challenge? I would love to see some pictures.........



I'm still here also, but have been MIA due to computer problems.  It's good to see new faces in this thread.

I'll also update in December.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Nov 19, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm still in , trying to get past this........somehow
> 
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki




You will get past that.  It's only a matter of time.


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 25, 2008)

*HappilyMe* - get in here 
You're a member of this club now 

I pulled my own hair downwards in the shower yesterday and I think I'm inching towards tailbone  I'd have to take a picture of my stretched hair first though. I hope both Cichelle and I are tailbone one month from now :crossfingers:

In reality, I think I might be there in March or April or maybe even next Summer erplexed


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 4, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> *HappilyMe* - get in here
> You're a member of this club now
> 
> I pulled my own hair downwards in the shower yesterday and I think I'm inching towards tailbone  I'd have to take a picture of my stretched hair first though. I hope both Cichelle and I are tailbone one month from now :crossfingers:
> ...



Congrats FlowerHair on inching closer towards tailbone.  I  hope you and Cichelle reach TBL by Dec 31st also, but if not there is always next year.  

I am hoping for full MBL by the end of this year, I haven't checked since June.  Whatever growth I've had, I'll find out in at the end of the month.  :crossfingers:  This year I decided to only check my lenght every 6 months, and that has made my growth journey so much easier.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 4, 2008)

Ihearthair said:


> Okay ladies what you see before you is a shoulder length women but trust me I am tailbone. You can't see it now but I know that I am a long haired lady. Every time i put in a long haired weave it looks so natural. So I have given up fake hair so I can look after my own and grow my hair long. My first goal is waist length, My hair can grow up to an inch a month. I am on a low manipulation regimen. Thank you for creating this group.


 
YEa, me too! 

But seriously, if I can get my hair to grow the average of 6 inches a year (hopefully with the aid of MT) I think I could reach HL stretched  in 2 years.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Dec 5, 2008)

winnettag said:


> YEa, me too!
> 
> But seriously, if I can get my hair to grow the average of 6 inches a year (hopefully with the aid of MT) I think I could reach HL stretched  in 2 years.




`yes! the problem is that I am transitioning to natural so I don't know if I am going to retain length as well as I would have if I continued to relax, it makes me want to continue to relax because I want to hit wl asap. However I have read that it hard to get to TL with relaxed hair. Anyone know if this is true~? confused.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Ladies where are the updates???? I am joining this challenge ASAP! If I already haven't.


----------



## Traycee (Jan 2, 2009)

I have never seen this thread.....I want to join this challenge....I want hip length by the end of the year..


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 2, 2009)

Please join the challenge ladies, my and Cichelle's updates are in our siggys! 
Classic, here we come!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jan 2, 2009)

i am staying relaxed apl by 1 march 2009


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 2, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Ladies where are the updates???? I am joining this challenge ASAP! If I already haven't.



LOL, yep you've already joined.  I'm working on getting an update in here sometime this weekend.




Traycee said:


> I have never seen this thread.....I want to join this challenge....I want hip length by the end of the year..



Welcome aboard!  I hope you reach your hip length goal by the end of the year.    I'm hoping for waist by the end of the year.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 2, 2009)

my goal is Tailbone too...
Please add me.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 3, 2009)

hi ladies 
Im going for hip/tailbone too. Ill update check in after my personal hide hair challenge  is done in spring/summer.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 5, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> LOL, yep you've already joined. I'm working on getting an update in here sometime this weekend.


 
 Thank you, again. This is so exciting.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 5, 2009)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you, SweetCashew!


 

I actually believe this.  I think it has something to do with the weight of the hair.  But it only seems to happen to me when my hair is shoulder length or longer.  BTW, I want to join this challenge.  It'll take me a year (perhaps less...I hope) to reach waistlength.  I'm going to trim 1 inch off the ends because it's stagnant right now.  I'm currently only bsl...which is diff. for me because of my anatomy.  I notice that others that are bsl wear their bras so far up...my back strap is lower...comfort zone.  I guess compared to others, I would be mid bsl.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jan 5, 2009)

I think trimming helps, when I cut my hair it always grows faster.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 2, 2009)

Updates anyone?


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 2, 2009)

Please add me to the list.  I am so far away right now but this is my goal TAILBONE!!!!  I think joing this site and this club will keep me focused on the big picture.  I am dong the C&G until I get to my goal that will help retain as much length as possible meanwhile learning different techniques to keep my hair healthy when I come out of the braids.  I have a steamer and I have been using henna so I think I am on the right track.

Grow Hair Grow!!!


----------



## FlowerHair (May 2, 2009)

No updates yet...I'm moving on to Classic, but it will no doubt take a while 
I have around 3-4 inches left I think?
It will probably take at least a year from now.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 2, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> No updates yet...I'm moving on to Classic, but it will no doubt take a while
> I have around 3-4 inches left I think?
> It will probably take at least a year from now.


 

How long are you now and do you have pics?


----------



## *Muffin* (May 2, 2009)

Alas, I am but a lowly APL, but I am with you in spirit on your voyage. Continue without me, but in time, I will meet you at your glorious destinations! .

(in the mean time, I will be stalking this thread )


----------



## tnorenberg (May 3, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Alas, I am but a lowly APL, but I am with you in spirit on your voyage. Continue without me, but in time, I will meet you at your glorious destinations! .
> 
> (in the mean time, I will be stalking this thread )



Ditto.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 3, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Updates anyone?



None for me.  I was MBL in Jan., and trimmed back to BSL so I don't expect to have an update until Dec.  I hope to be a bit past full MBL by then.



SouthernStunner said:


> Please add me to the list.  I am so far away right now but this is my goal TAILBONE!!!!  I think joing this site and this club will keep me focused on the big picture.  I am dong the C&G until I get to my goal that will help retain as much length as possible meanwhile learning different techniques to keep my hair healthy when I come out of the braids.  I have a steamer and I have been using henna so I think I am on the right track.
> 
> Grow Hair Grow!!!



Welcome aboard, and HHG.  If you get stressed with the long term goal, then try joining a milestone challenge like APL, BSL, MBL etc.  If not, then stay right here, and follow along until you reach TBL.



*Muffin* said:


> Alas, I am but a lowly APL, but I am with you in spirit on your voyage. Continue without me, but in time, I will meet you at your glorious destinations! .
> 
> (in the mean time, I will be stalking this thread )



Stalk away, but you are welcome to join if your ultimate goal is Hip or longer.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 3, 2009)

*Flowerhair*, stay with girlie.  At those long lengths the going can be slow, but you will be at classic before you know it just like when you made it to TBL.  I hope when I inch past WL that I can find a buddy to move on to Hip with like you and Cichelle did with your TBL challenge.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 4, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> None for me. *I was MBL in Jan., and trimmed back to BSL* so I don't expect to have an update until Dec. I hope to be a bit past full MBL by then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
GB why did you cut so much back? I am still at BSL. I stop measuring because it was driving me crazy. It's like the watched pot not boiling thing. I am still hopeful for waist length by December but it looks like I'm doing good if I reach Mid Back.


----------



## Rapunzel* (May 4, 2009)

i want tailbone length hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have a long way to go


----------



## FlowerHair (May 4, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> How long are you now and do you have pics?



I have some pics in my blog and in my fotki (address in profile). 
My hair is tailbone right now.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 4, 2009)

Wow-this thread is old but really informative. It's cool to see how people progressed. I wonder where some of the old heads are now. I am working toward  waistlength now - not sure I want to go much longer. I am approaching 40 - I am not sure I want to put the effort to get it much longer when I know I'll be pulling it up and off my back. 

I'll be watching though!!


----------



## mscocoface (May 4, 2009)

Slow growing but growing.  After my thrilla in manilla with my hair (attempting to flat iron) the other week I am seeing more density than anything right now.

I know it is growing but I am getting more width and girth than length.  Not sure what that is about but I will take it.

I have my hair in twists and I have notice that where I was having trouble with my hair line you can see that those twists are now thicker and stronger.  The ends are real light but the base and middle of the twists are very dense and thick.

So although I am truly trying to be more accepting of the growth I have I don't know when I will reach my goal of actually being a proud card carrying member of this group.

So inch by inch row by row if it takes 5 months or 5 more years I know I will get there.

As for making my hairline thicker and healthier I have been using Moe's Growth oil and I added mustard, wheat germ and Jamacian black castor oil and then another oil combo I made that has jojoba, avocado and coconut oil.  I use them back and forth.  My hair seems to like the Ayurveda products as well as oils and butters so I am staying the course with these to since I am seeing some results.

I am trying to be patient..somedays it works....somedays.....not so much!


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (May 5, 2009)

This thread is so inspirational! I hope one day I can reach one of these wonderful lengths!


----------



## Melissa-jane (May 5, 2009)

I hope I am on the list I am on the way to apl now! I WILL be tailbone


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 8, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> GB why did you cut so much back? I am still at BSL. I stop measuring because it was driving me crazy. It's like the watched pot not boiling thing. I am still hopeful for waist length by December but it looks like I'm doing good if I reach Mid Back.



Well....... I only intended to trim 1 inch, but I had an attack of OCD.  I don't trim often maybe once a year, and I just lost my mind, that's all.Measuring is not my thing either.   If I take pics a couple of times a year, then that's enough for me.



mscocoface said:


> Slow growing but growing.  After my thrilla in manilla with my hair (attempting to flat iron) the other week I am seeing more density than anything right now.
> 
> I know it is growing but *I am getting more width and girth than length*.  Not sure what that is about but I will take it.



You're doing great!  In my experience (for my head) added thickness is a precursor to a growth spurt.  It seems that the thickness indicates a new level of hair health.

I don't have the most patience in the world either, so I decided to just practice good hair care and not think about my hair too much outside of that.  It's nice to get pleasant surprises at the end of each year.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 8, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> Wow-this thread is old but really informative. It's cool to see how people progressed. I wonder where some of the old heads are now. I am working toward waistlength now - not sure I want to go much longer. I am approaching 40 - I am not sure I want to put the effort to get it much longer when I know I'll be pulling it up and off my back.
> 
> I'll be watching though!!


 

You should grow it to your knees first then waist length would seem so much easier.


----------



## 2themax (May 10, 2009)

Hope to be TBL in a few months!!!  When it's there, I should have some decent pics!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 22, 2009)

2themax said:


> Hope to be TBL in a few months!!!  When it's there, I should have some decent pics!



Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Dee Raven (May 22, 2009)

Ok, I'm joining.  I've been looking at this thread for over 2 years now but I was bald when I first saw it, so I was way too intimidated.  But now I'm BSL and I'm in.  I want to get to Hip length when straightened.  Short term goal is WSL by December, we'll see.


----------



## FlowerHair (May 23, 2009)

Dee Raven said:


> Ok, I'm joining.  I've been looking at this thread for over 2 years now but I was bald when I first saw it, so I was way too intimidated.  But now I'm BSL and I'm in.  I want to get to Hip length when straightened.  Short term goal is WSL by December, we'll see.



That's wonderful! I can't wait to hear about your success


----------



## *Muffin* (May 23, 2009)

I guess I'll join as well, even though I'm only APL.  I'm going to shoot for TBL.  Do I have to have a time frame to reach my goals, or can I just post pics as I reach each goal?


----------



## FlowerHair (May 23, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> I guess I'll join as well, even though I'm only APL.  I'm going to shoot for TBL.  Do I have to have a time frame to reach my goals, or can I just post pics as I reach each goal?



No time frame... 
We just post as we reach our goals.
I'm glad you decided to join!


----------



## *Muffin* (May 23, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> No time frame...
> We just post as we reach our goals.
> I'm glad you decided to join!


 
Thank you, FlowerHair.  It seems like a long trek from where I'm coming from now, but I'll take it one inch at a time .  I'll probably also check out a lot of the members of this challenge's regimens to help me out.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about making it to a good hiplength by the beginning of next year.


----------



## healthytext (May 23, 2009)

Hmm, this thread keeps popping up on the first page. I guess I'm in for tailbone straightened.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 23, 2009)

I'll join! My goal is top of pants stretched, not sure where this will fall with shrinkage, but it will give me some decent length with my braidouts, banding, and blowouts.

I'll come back and post my regimen. I'll basically be in hair bootcamp because I've learned the hard way what causes my setbacks with natural hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 23, 2009)

I'm in, as well.  Like Muffin, i'm apl.. 
Muffin wanna be tailbone partners?  
Can you guys post your reggies? 
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## *Muffin* (May 23, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm in, as well. Like Muffin, i'm apl..
> Muffin wanna be tailbone partners?
> Can you guys post your reggies?
> Thanks for the inspiration!


 
Sure! Thanks for asking them to post their reggies.  I was too shy to.  I think I have a pretty good reggie that will work for me.  That's my problem, though.  I've never really had a set reggie.  I will post a link to my reggie in a sec.  Post yours, too .


----------



## *Muffin* (May 24, 2009)

Okay TBL Buddy .  My routine I'll be following is here  http://journals.fotki.com/ccmuffingirl/the-hair-blog/


----------



## BostonMaria (May 25, 2009)

Wow how inspiring to see all my hair idols on this thread!
I just subscribed. 

Too bad the original OP isn't a posting member (I'm assuming)


----------



## Starr1 (May 25, 2009)

I'm slowly creeping towards classic right now, but it seems as if it's taking forever to get past my butt. I'm over halfway there though, so hopefully I'll reach it by the end of '09 or the beinging of 2010.


----------



## FlowerHair (May 25, 2009)

Starr1 said:


> I'm slowly creeping towards classic right now, but it seems as if it's taking forever to get past my butt. I'm over halfway there though, so hopefully I'll reach it by the end of '09 or the beinging of 2010.


 
Yeah it takes time at this part of the journey...
I want to reach Classic too, but it will most likely take a year or two until then


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard:
Dee Raven
*Muffin*
TheLadySays
healthytext
redRiot
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
BostonMaria

It's great to see more ladies joining this thread!





Starr1 said:


> I'm slowly creeping towards classic right now, but it seems as if it's taking forever to get past my butt. I'm over halfway there though, so hopefully I'll reach it by the end of '09 or the beinging of 2010.



Congrats Starr.  I'm not there yet, but I know that the slow motion growth for each milestone after WL can be dizzying.  Keep on creeping, and you'll be at classic before you know it.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats to all who have reached their goals and are moving down to the next level!  Your tenacity is inspiring.  I joined this about 2 years ago but have been MIA due to other priorities in my life.  Unfortunately, I didn't reach waist length by Dec 2008  so don't know if I'll reach hip by Dec 2009.  I am only just now hovering around waist so hopefully I'll have a super summer growth spurt since most of the stressors of the past 2 years are gone

HHG to all!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 1, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> Congrats to all who have reached their goals and are moving down to the next level!  Your tenacity is inspiring.  I joined this about 2 years ago but have been MIA due to other priorities in my life.  Unfortunately, I didn't reach waist length by Dec 2008  so don't know if I'll reach hip by Dec 2009.  I am only just now hovering around waist so hopefully I'll have a super summer growth spurt since most of the stressors of the past 2 years are gone
> 
> HHG to all!



Welcome back to the board  and to this thread.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 1, 2009)

Lovely hair  Hopefully i can join the club in a year or two!


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 1, 2009)

I resurrect thee!!   I can't wait until I do a length check in January!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 4, 2009)

.....................................


----------



## goldielocs (Nov 4, 2009)

I never knew this thread existed....

I want classic, I think. My hair is currently waiste length. I'm thinking it will take about 3 years to get there. Since I'm locing it may not take that long, but we'll see.

I'll measure later on today. Take care.


----------



## goldielocs (Nov 6, 2009)

I had my DH measure today and from my crown to the longest loc it's 23 inches long.  I have 10 inches to get to classic length.  I'm so glad I'm short.

 I don't see 5' until I put on heels.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 6, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> I had my DH measure today and from my crown to the longest loc it's 23 inches long. I have 10 inches to get to classic length. I'm so glad I'm short.
> 
> I don't see 5' until I put on heels.


 
Congratulations on making Waistlength! I know I have a lot more inches to go until then because I'm just about 5ft 8. I need to find out how many inches there are between my goal points.


----------



## winnettag (Nov 7, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> *I resurrect thee*!!  I can't wait until I do a length check in January!


 

Yea, we're not updating in here very much.



goldielocs said:


> I had my DH measure today and from my crown to the longest loc it's 23 inches long. I have 10 inches to get to classic length. *I'm so glad I'm short*.
> 
> I don't see 5' until I put on heels.


 
I wish I was short....I'd be past WL by now. 


I'm going to do a length check late December and hope to be HL by this time next year. :crossfingers:


----------



## Lita (Nov 7, 2009)

I would like healthy,thick past classic  hair...
(We shall SEE)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 7, 2009)

GOOD LUCK TOO ALL...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 2themax (Nov 7, 2009)

I just saw this post:

I'm *currenty* slightly past *BSL* and my goals are as follows:

1)  Waist Length (Only then will I consider it "getting long" since I've been waiting and trying for so long
2)  Tailbone Length  (Yeah, then I'll really be getting somewhere after this looooooooooooong struggle) 
3)  Thigh Length (Can't tell me nuthin)
4)  Knee Length (Ultimate) 
Good luck to everyone!!


Uh, also I'll be drinking PLENTY of water! :fat:


----------



## Toy (Nov 7, 2009)

I wanna join if this thread is still active going for my final goal Hip length.


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 7, 2009)

Checking in, just about WL... I think... we'll see when I relax.

Anywho aiming for tailbone as things stand.


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 7, 2009)

I guess I'll check in too while I see this post.  I'm currently MBL, on my way to WSL.  I am hoping to be grazing WSL by the end of December.  Next year, I'll be working on full wsl primarily, and maybe start my stretch to HL towards the end of the year, which is my final destination.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 7, 2009)

Toy said:


> I wanna join if this thread is still active going for my final goal Hip length.


 
This thread will remain active because I will continue to breathe the breath of life into it should it ever falter! . I'm striving to only relax every six months, so I guess I can post pics everytime I relax for length updates. But I also have a specific folder in my Fotki for this thread.


----------



## simplyhair (Nov 7, 2009)

I want to join.  I'm waist length (at least I think) but at 10 weeks post it's hard for me to tell.  

I need a trim after my next relaxer.  I want clean ends like Khandi (hopefully I spelled it correctly).  

So, I'm hoping to get full and healthy ends at waist length.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2009)

I remember this thread from long ago

Probably posted in this thread somewhere along the line too........not sure

Now at Hip Length though 

Sometimes it does come slow , in my case years! and YEARS

Next goal , A 'full' hip length ......if possible

hhg!


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm hip length strectched, but would like to get to classic length.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Yes, I'm quoting myself
> 
> I just wanted to say that my hair grows a lot more slowly than I imagined...I wrote that post in 2005 and it took until last year to get to hip length.
> 
> ...


 is there a butt crease length,  there should be, cause thats what my back bottom layer reaches too, the side=hip


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2009)

KittenLongPaw said:


> I forgot about this thread!  I reached hip length (stretched) in January, 2007, but decided to hold there by trimming off all my new growth until March, 2007 to thicken up my ends/trim off any damage.  So I reached a full hip length in March
> 
> Now I'm working on tailbone length  When I reach it, I plan to maintain my length with trims to thicken up my ends again for a few months.  Then I'll probably try for classic!


so this is how you thicken the ends to reach 'full' x length?

I was wondering how to do it

is this how? or just leave them alone?

gonna have to figure this out soon if I straighten


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 7, 2009)

Marking my place for when I reach tailbone length in 5 or so years I am serious though. Aim high I always say to myself, so today I am aiming high.


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 7, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I remember this thread from long ago
> 
> Probably posted in this thread somewhere along the line too........not sure
> 
> ...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 7, 2009)

i didnt know this challenge existed!!! wish i would have joined before my cut!  yall might have been able to talk me out of that mess lol...

its ok, i'll just make sure i lurk over here so i can stare at all the fabulous hair!!!!


----------



## curlicarib (Nov 7, 2009)

Okay, so l'm nowhere near these lengths, but l'm joining this challenge. I figure I can be at hip length in 3-4 years - too optimistic? I'll have a better gauge of my growth when I do my next length in January.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 7, 2009)

I am inspired and very proud of all the beautiful women in this thread.  Here's to more joining in.  I will join when I make BSL next year sometime......When?.... Who knows?... I'll get there!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 8, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> is there a butt crease length,  there should be, cause thats what my back bottom layer reaches too, the side=hip



Butt-crease is Classic length
where's that length diagram?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Butt-crease is Classic length
> where's that length diagram?



rhy'chea


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 8, 2009)

i was almost there with yall til the thursday before halloween

i went from this







to this






off of what was supposed to be a trim lol

surprisingly enough, i didnt cry or get very mad.  i was more disappointed than anything.

but if my growth stays consistent then this time next yr i should be full hp... or grazing at least


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 8, 2009)

I forgot all about this thread ya'll 

My goal is to be Hiplength by November 2010. There....i said it!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 8, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i was almost there with yall til the thursday before halloween
> 
> i went from this
> 
> ...



WHY did you cut it!

Did you do it yourself? I love your texture btw!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 8, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i was almost there with yall til the thursday before halloween
> 
> i went from this
> 
> ...



wow that's alot of length you cut off.  Was it a DIY and you went too far or did a stylist do it? You're hair still looks good BTW


----------



## Lucia (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know if I updated lately Sept 09 updates are in my fotki.  I'm still at WSL but it's thicker and the front and sides have almost caught up with the back, I still have the V-shape. WSL straight/APL curly.  My ponytail is a thick BSL now though love that


----------



## Lucia (Nov 8, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> so this is how you thicken the ends to reach 'full' x length?
> 
> I was wondering how to do it
> 
> ...



congratz on the new length :woohoo:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 8, 2009)

no, i went and got it done... it was only supposed to be an inch or 2 and this is what i walked out with lol.  i wish i would have done it my self.


----------



## winnettag (Nov 8, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no, i went and got it done... it was only supposed to be an inch or 2 and this is what i walked out with lol. i wish i would have done it my self.


 
 @ that "inch or 2" "trim".
But you'll be back at that length before this time next year.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i was almost there with yall til the thursday before halloween
> 
> i went from this
> 
> ...


aww , watch tho it will probably grow back so fast and thicker than before

thats what happened to me when I chopped

its still pretty!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucia said:


> congratz on the new length :woohoo:


awww thank you Lucia 

your always my cheerleader and I love ya for that!

I gott go check up on you!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucia said:


> congratz on the new length :woohoo:


your doing so great Lucia, I'm thinking of doing what you and Chicoro do and hold on to the longish ends to let the rest catch up,  I KNOW its going to be hard to do when I straighten , the urge to trim them is fierce then for me to fight, I'm almost thinking I shouldnt straighten

but I see how letting the rest catch up does work,  maybe if I 'dust' I will get it out of my system and it will be enough-crossing fingers


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Butt-crease is Classic length
> where's that length diagram?


 hehe not at the bottom of the crease , just at the top LOL

I aint there yet mama, know I got a wayyys to go


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm joining this challenge. I have along way to go maybe 2.5 to 3 yrs, but I have faith. My ultimate goal is full tailbone. I really feel that's all I will be able to handle. I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i was almost there with yall til the thursday before halloween
> 
> i went from this
> 
> ...




Your hair is still very pretty..(I know the feeling) that happend to me before..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lilanie (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm probably a little past eyebrow length; my goal is waist (in about three years). I'll post what I'm working with in january 

I am so encouraged looking at all these gorgeous heads!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 8, 2009)

lol thanks guys.  i'm thinking i should be a little past where i was  by this time next yr... i plan on going hard in 2010! lots of water, vitamins, protein and exercise!!!  also plenty of buns!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 9, 2009)

After a trim in June & negligence, I'm barely skimming BSB.  The longest my hair has ever been was relaxed full BSLto skimming MBL. I find that my hair thrives with low to no mani routines so I've decided to do just that to reach my goal. Thing is I don't know what my goal is. 1st I thought BSL was enough until I came to LHCF. Then I thought I'd be okay with WL but after spending the last few hours in this thread, I think HL would be nice, or what I would like to call Tramp Stamp length. So I'm in. My hair is average when it comes to growth so I'm some years off but you ladies have definitely inspired me. 

Iris I've been Fotki stalking you for years. I LOVE your hair.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 9, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> your doing so great Lucia, I'm thinking of doing what you and Chicoro do and hold on to the longish ends to let the rest catch up,  I KNOW its going to be hard to do when I straighten , the urge to trim them is fierce then for me to fight, I'm almost thinking I shouldnt straighten
> 
> but I see how letting the rest catch up does work,  maybe if I 'dust' I will get it out of my system and it will be enough-crossing fingers



When Chicoro explained what she did and I actually tried it and stopped chasing blunt hair I made super fast amazing progress. Dusting is the best I don't loose length and I keep the splits away.  I'm going to eventually get a real trimm to even up but not unitl I'm satisfied with the length. Oh and your hairs really growing like a weed now, and looks thick and shiney love it. :hugs:


----------



## winnettag (Nov 9, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol thanks guys. i'm thinking i should be a little past where i was by this time next yr... *i plan on going hard in 2010! lots of water, vitamins, protein and exercise!!!* also plenty of buns!!!


 
Ditto to that! (plus geting in all my fruits and veggies daily) 
2010 is going to be a good year for my health and my hair!


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 12, 2009)

Lucia said:


> When Chicoro explained what she did and I actually tried it and stopped chasing blunt hair I made super fast amazing progress. Dusting is the best I don't loose length and I keep the splits away. I'm going to eventually get a real trimm to even up but not unitl I'm satisfied with the length. Oh and your hairs really growing like a weed now, and looks thick and shiney love it. :hugs:


 
This is my problem. I'm chasing rainbows and delusional fantasies of having thick, blunt hair when my hair actually grows in layers, and nice layers at that! So I'm just going to work with that. I may trim blunt every year or so.

As of right now I'm deep conditioning my hair, dreaming of Tailbone length hair .


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, and I plan on achieving my TBL goal mainly by stretching my relaxers to every six months, limiting any kind of shampoo usage (Lemon Juice and Baking Soda work well), Cleansing/Conditioning/Deep Conditioning only once a week. I recently figured out my hair retains length better when I just leave it alone instead of co-washing it frequently.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 12, 2009)

lilanie said:


> I'm probably a little past eyebrow length; my goal is waist (in about three years). I'll post what I'm working with in january
> 
> I am so encouraged looking at all these gorgeous heads!


 
Welcome, can't wait for your update .


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2009)

Subscribing...

My initial goal is WL, but I've been thinking of going longer.  I'm only APL now, so I have a ways to go.  However, I mostly wear buns, bantu knot outs, and bantu knot out ponytails so why not rock Tailbone length hair or longer?  I can already picture myself with a curly/wavy ponytail that rests at MBL.  Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Embyra (Nov 14, 2009)

*backs out slowly knows her heart is not ready to see no tailbone length hair when she isnt even waist length*


----------



## washize (Nov 14, 2009)

Is this still open for joining?


----------



## winnettag (Nov 14, 2009)

washize said:


> Is this still open for joining?


 
I don't think it's ever going to end 

But seriously, the OP isn't a member anymore so we're just kind of "adding" ourselves.


----------



## washize (Nov 14, 2009)

winnettag said:


> I don't think it's ever going to end
> 
> But seriously, the OP isn't a member anymore so we're just kind of "adding" ourselves.


 

lol sounds good to me!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I know that some here are already at or past hip length, but would anyone be interested in joining me in my quest for hip length stretched in 2010?  We could do check ins at the solstices (at least that's when I do my length checks) with Dec 21 as the starting length.  I'm currently hovering between midback & waist stretched.  HHG!


----------



## goldielocs (Dec 1, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> I know that some here are already at or past hip length, but would anyone be interested in joining me in my quest for hip length stretched in 2010? We could do check ins at the solstices (at least that's when I do my length checks) with Dec 21 as the starting length. I'm currently hovering between midback & waist stretched. HHG!


 
That's fine with me.  I plan to keep mine under wraps next year anyway.  I'll remeasure in a few weeks. I'm a WL with a classic length goal.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi GoldieLocks!  Thanks for joining me. 
I saw the other challenges going up for 2010 & knew I was kind of in this one.  Hopefully, others will join us.  If not, Cichelle & Flowerhair had success with just the 2 of them.  I've been wearing my hair out a lot the past 2 months, straightened, WnGs & twistouts. I may join the winter bun challenge to get me out of this...I used to be the bun lady so will go back to my assortment of hairsticks  I don't have a regimen per se & my goal is tailbone stretched.  After I reach that goal, I will decide if I want to continue on to classic


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 2, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> Hi GoldieLocks!  Thanks for joining me.
> I saw the other challenges going up for 2010 & knew I was kind of in this one. Hopefully, others will join us. If not, Cichelle & Flowerhair had success with just the 2 of them. I've been wearing my hair out a lot the past 2 months, straightened, WnGs & twistouts. I may join the winter bun challenge to get me out of this...I used to be the bun lady so will go back to my assortment of hairsticks I don't have a regimen per se & my goal is tailbone stretched. After I reach that goal, I will decide if I want to continue on to classic


 
Even though we can't join you, many of us are subscribed to this thread and dreaming of long lengths!  Keep posting for inspiration!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 2, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> This is my problem. I'm chasing rainbows and delusional fantasies of having thick, blunt hair when my hair actually grows in layers, and nice layers at that! So I'm just going to work with that. I may trim blunt every year or so.
> 
> As of right now I'm deep conditioning my hair, dreaming of Tailbone length hair .



Yeah it's easier to cut 1 or 2 inches off after you've reached goal, than before.  I just wear my hair in lose waves/curls, loose buns at night or caruso setter when it's straight I don't go for the dead straight look that's the look that needs a defined u shape or blunt.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wavezncurlz, aren't you MBL now?  If we can dream, it we can attain it.  I just need to keep my eyes on the goal.  I also want this thread to stay alive.  Others have inspired me who have already reached the lengths that I am growing toward so it keeps me motivated.


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> Even though we can't join you, many of us are subscribed to this thread and dreaming of long lengths!  Keep posting for inspiration!



Your hair is growing.Keep on!
VERY PRETTY...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 2, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> Wavezncurlz, aren't you MBL now? If we can dream, it we can attain it. I just need to keep my eyes on the goal. I also want this thread to stay alive. Others have inspired me who have already reached the lengths that I am growing toward so it keeps me motivated.


 
yeah. Seeing the updates from all of you really help. It's cool to see such healthy heads of beautiful hair!


----------



## Bene (Dec 2, 2009)

Ooooh, I'm working my way to tailbone, but I've got another year or so to go. Subscribing!


----------



## curlycue (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm at waist now and my next goal is hip. I don't have my measurements right now but will post later.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 3, 2009)

So these are the inspirational ladies aiming for hip in 2010:
1. Bene
2. Classic Beauty
3. curlycue
4. GoldieLocks
5. Schipperchow1
6. Toy
7. Winnettag
??Wavezncurlz - are you in too?

There are no "rules" per se just do what works for Your hair and continue to support each other on our healthy hair growth journey.

Progress/length check in dates:
Dec 21, 2009 - _Official Start date_
Mar 20, 2010
June 21, 2010
Sep 22, 2010
Dec 21, 2010 - _Official End Date (possible start of tailbone 2011?)_

Happy hair growing!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 3, 2009)

curlycue said:


> I'm at waist now and my next goal is hip. I don't have my measurements right now but will post later.



Thanks for joining us curlycue!  Official start date/length date is Dec 21 so you still have time .

HHG!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bene said:


> Ooooh, I'm working my way to tailbone, but I've got another year or so to go. Subscribing!


I'm growing to tailbone (at least that's my goal for now) and should reach it in 2011.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 3, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> So these are the inspirational ladies aiming for hip in 2010:
> 1. Bene
> 2. curlycue
> 3. GoldieLocks
> ...


 

Girl, I'll lurk! I need to get to WL first!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Dec 3, 2009)

I will be a consistent lurker of this thread!!!   I keep touching and playing in my tailbone length hair, and boy is it heavy ...... and then I wake up! 

I am about BSL but will have to cut back since I stretched for 5 months and didn't detangle properly. I lost two fistfuls of hair (newgrowth with straight ends attached  ) - Lesson Learned!! 

Thanks for the inspiration!  I will stalk fotkis and learn from the best!


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll be doing a length check in January. I'm so ready for it XD. I actually pressed my hair last week, and it grew. It seemed to be close to BSL, but not quite. That's why it stinks being tall sometimes. Takes forever to hit goal points, . But I'll check again in January and post pics.


----------



## Toy (Dec 3, 2009)

I wanna Join!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 3, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> I know that some here are already at or past hip length, but would anyone be interested in joining me in my quest for hip length stretched in 2010? We could do check ins at the solstices (at least that's when I do my length checks) with Dec 21 as the starting length. I'm currently hovering between midback & waist stretched. HHG!


 
I'll join you too! I hope to be at WL by the end of the year, but I might not be able to post starting pics until Jan 2nd.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 3, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> So these are the inspirational ladies aiming for hip in 2010:
> 1. Bene
> 2. curlycue
> 3. GoldieLocks
> ...


 
I want to join! I'm waistlength now, so maybe I can get to hip by the end of 2010. I'll be sure to post a length picture by Dec 21.

Just one question... can we start a group or a new thread for this challenge?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeahh!!:trampolin 3 more inspirational ladies on the grow to hip.

welcome Toy, Winnettag & ClassicBeauty to the Hip Length 2010 Challenge.

I will make a new thread since we now have 7 people up for this challenge and a few lurkers


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 6, 2009)

ClassicBeauty said:


> I want to join! I'm waistlength now, so maybe I can get to hip by the end of 2010. I'll be sure to post a length picture by Dec 21.
> 
> Just one question... can we start a group or a new thread for this challenge?



Done: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424352


----------



## Lucia (Dec 18, 2009)

Holding @ WSL but fuller now, heading towards HPL


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Holding @ WSL but fuller now, heading towards HPL


 on your fuller WL hair.  It seems to be the process...thickness first then length.  HHG!


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 20, 2009)

My hair has just started brushing classic in the last few weeks, but it's not nearly thick enough for me to claim full classic- I'm hoping that I'll be where I want to be by May.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 20, 2009)

Starr1 said:


> My hair has just started brushing classic in the last few weeks, but it's not nearly thick enough for me to claim full classic- I'm hoping that I'll be where I want to be by May.



What, what?   that's great progress, I'm claiming classic for you.


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2009)

Starr1 said:


> My hair has just started brushing classic in the last few weeks, but it's not nearly thick enough for me to claim full classic- I'm hoping that I'll be where I want to be by May.



You are CL...Congrats...Claim It!


----------



## lalaland88 (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to join! 

I am currently @ the start of WL and my hair in the back is 15 inches and in the front 19 (I'm quite short so that why my hair reaches WL @ only 15 inches). I'm trying to grow my hair 24 inches all around which will take me to a few inches past tailbone.

I realised that I only retain 3 inches a year, but recently I've changed my regimen and have been getting about 1/2" a month now! 

I take hair vitamins w/ biotin and also take MSM, started drink more water and exercising!

I still do the same w/ my hair, like moisturise daily, protein treat it bi-monthly and sleep with a satin pillow case, because scarves don't stay on my head!

Well, I'm very excited and am confident that this will be successful! 

HHG!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 2, 2010)

Starr1 said:


> My hair has just started brushing classic in the last few weeks, but it's not nearly thick enough for me to claim full classic- I'm hoping that I'll be where I want to be by May.


 

Full or not, CLASSIC is AWESOME! I am sure you will reach your goal!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 14, 2010)

Please add me to the list!   I am currently waist length. I am taking one goal step at a time.  Next goal I am shooting for is hip length.  My biggest challenge has been retention.  But, since I implemented my new haircare plan, I am not lossing anymore hair on my ends.  Now I am focusing on fullness.  I will post pics when I return from vacation......


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Starr1 said:


> My hair has just started brushing classic in the last few weeks, but it's not nearly thick enough for me to claim full classic- I'm hoping that I'll be where I want to be by May.



Will you stop at classic or keep growing?  How do you wear your hair?  What are your tips?


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well gang! I decided to press my hair today because I wanted an accurate measurement since I was starting this challenge and will be taking a photo so I could post it when I get back from vacation. The result is that the longest part of my hair is already at hip length!  My hair grows fast anyway, but since I have been trying a new haircare routine, my hair is growing about 3/4 inch per month.  I use to trim every 3 months, but since last year June I don't do that anymore.  Instead I clip out any bad hair I find on a weekly basis. Then I have someone I trust only clip any stray hair to make my hair look even.  I found this method online and it seems to work very well for letting hair catchup and fill in when you have suffered from previous retention problems. Because my hair grows fast, instead of going for tailbone length I will say the next stop for me is classic length.  But I will still post my hair photos when I return from vacation.  I will continue to support the hip length ladies!

Hair Type: 3b/c


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 16, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Well gang! I decided to press my hair today because I wanted an accurate measurement since I was starting this challenge and will be taking a photo so I could post it when I get back from vacation. The result is that the longest part of my hair is already at hip length! My hair grows fast anyway, but since I have been trying a new haircare routine, my hair is growing about 3/4 inch per month. I use to trim every 3 months, but since last year June I don't do that anymore. Instead I clip out any bad hair I find on a weekly basis. Then I have someone I trust only clip any stray hair to make my hair look even. I found this method online and it seems to work very well for letting hair catchup and fill in when you have suffered from previous retention problems. Because my hair grows fast, instead of going for tailbone length I will say the next stop for me is classic length. But I will still post my hair photos when I return from vacation. I will continue to support the hip length ladies!
> 
> Hair Type: 3b/c


 
Congrats on making HL!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 23, 2010)

Ensjg598 said:


> Okay, so l'm nowhere near these lengths, but l'm joining this challenge. I figure I can be at hip length in 3-4 years - too optimistic? I'll have a better gauge of my growth when I do my next length in January.


 
As long as you know you want it, and continue to work for it.  You are welcome in this thread.  I think I was only a little longer than you are now when I joined this thread.  What better place for a budding hip lengther to hang out than with a bunch who have already attained it.  I'm not in that group yet either.  I'm a little way from WL.

----------------------

Hey ladies,

I'm so happy to see even more of you reaching HL and beyond!  Wow, what a difference a few months makes.  

Haven't been on the board since the end of Oct 2009.  Had a tough health issue to deal with.  I don't know how much length I've retained for this year due to the last couple of months illness,  but I'm so greatful to my dedicated cousin who dealt with my hair throughout those months.  If it were not for her, I think I would be back to SL.  That's no joke.  Working now to get my hair together and flat ironed for a length check and a pic.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I flat ironed and posted new pics, I'm still @ WSL, I'm a little frustrated cause the weave install didn't give may stellar results, I thought it would get me closer to HL.  Well I'm going for HL this year though, then full HL, and I'm holding off on trimming for now, the rest of my hair is still catching up so I'm not ready for an even hemline yet.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 26, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Well I flat ironed and posted new pics, I'm still @ WSL, I'm a little frustrated cause the weave install didn't give may stellar results, I thought it would get me closer to HL. Well I'm going for HL this year though, then full HL, and I'm holding off on trimming for now, the rest of my hair is still catching up so I'm not ready for an even hemline yet.


 
Congrats on your leading growth (stylist's raggety ends)  you'll be at HL by the end of the year, or sooner, when the rest catches up.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2010)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Congrats on your leading growth (stylist's raggety ends)  you'll be at HL by the end of the year, or sooner, when the rest catches up.



thanks, glad to see your back and feeling better.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 14, 2010)

repost from HL challenge:
I just trimmed and I'm now Lower mid-back 1-2 inches above WSL. I don't know where that puts me in this challenge esp check in is next month. But I had to do a real trim this time. I updated in my fotki. I wanted to post that along with my updates so that the hair po-po don't come after me for "claiming" WSL.


----------



## mixedbahamian88 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm confused I don't know if I want hip or tailbone length it would be nice to see pics of the two different lengths. I'm pass my bra strap trying to get to waist length.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 10, 2010)

finey said:


> I'm confused I don't know if I want hip or tailbone length it would be nice to see pics of the two different lengths. I'm pass my bra strap trying to get to waist length.


 
Go to this website and click on "Gallery".... There are some good pictures of Hip and Tailbone length ladies!

http://www.tlhp.de/


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 12, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm thinking about making it to a good hiplength by the beginning of next year.



Okay scratch that....i hope to be Hip Length by the end of THIS year...2010....at least scraping it....like im scarping at my waist....i just CANNOT wait!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 13, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay scratch that....i hope to be Hip Length by the end of THIS year...2010....at least scraping it....like im scarping at my waist....i just CANNOT wait!!!


 
You GO Girl!!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 13, 2010)

For those of us on the road to *Classic Length Hair!*

Remember "*Sonny and Cher"* ?  This is a trip down memory lane.... This was Cher's Hair Care Routine.  We have come a long way since then. But this is what worked for her.  One thing in her rountine that still works very well today for increasing blood circulation is what is called *"Blood Rush"! *This is when Cher is in the bathroom trying to regain her equilibrium

*How to Get Cher Hair....If You Dare*
From http://rememberingthat.com/2009/01/14/how-to-get-cher-hairif-you-dare/

By Jeannie DeAngelis

Enjoy!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2010)

You ladies are SERIOUS INSPIRATION!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 15, 2010)

finey said:


> I'm confused I don't know if I want hip or tailbone length it would be nice to see pics of the two different lengths. I'm pass my bra strap trying to get to waist length.








http://images42.fotki.com/v1380/photos/1/1312335/7047993/PG13hairchart-vi.jpg

pics on this site of real people

http://www.ida.net/users/northstr/hairlength.html


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 16, 2010)

The drooling has commenced!


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2010)

Update: 
I'm now 1 inch above WL


----------



## Missigirl (May 3, 2010)

I just came it to   Where are the pictures?


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2010)

in my fotki the lik is in m siggy


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 22, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## stelladata (Nov 10, 2010)

Is anyone still aiming for classic length? sorry if I didn't read through the 20 pages worth of info but, I would just like to know because I have changed my hair goal and would like to aim for full classic length as my final goal


----------



## stelladata (Nov 10, 2010)

so far it seems as if my biggest challenge is getting full tailbone!!
I might have to go into challenge mode or something but how long will it take to really get into full tailbone???


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 10, 2010)

There's a classic length challenge that gets more activity than this one. I think I just saw it early this morning. I would post a link but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^Here is a link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-classic-length-2010-challenge-part-i-49.html


----------



## stelladata (Nov 10, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Here is a link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-classic-length-2010-challenge-part-i-49.html


 
thank you janet!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 10, 2010)

stelladata No Prob!!! I lurk over there ALL the time for inspiration! Lol.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 10, 2010)

stelladata
Your hair is absolute thick, lush, and long, I'm sure you'll make TL then CL fast. And your relaxed that's an accomplishment.  

There are HL, TL and CL Challenges more active than this one.

HL 2010 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ssion/424352-hip-length-challenge-2010-a.html

HL 2011
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...iscussion/495060-hip-length-2011-lets-do.html

CL Part I,II,III Challenges
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...806-classic-length-2010-challenge-part-i.html
hth


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2021)

Bumping!!! 2021

Happy Hair Growing!


----------

